# A Failure's Destination; Come Out Shining! (MY NaruHina fic)



## InoSakuShine (Nov 8, 2006)

Naru/Hina
NOTES:
Land of Snow: Something I made up....
Joint Mission: Also made up I think

ABOUT THIS FIC:
This is not a BAM: Naruto likes Hinata all of a sudden! fic. *Be patient, their love takes time to develop.* It gets hotter later on, if that's what your looking for. There also might be hints of SasuSaku (Can't help myself!) Ok I'll stop now...

 * A Failure's Destination;* *Come Out Shining!*

  It was awfully cold and stuffy in there, and Sasuke regretted every second of it. It was his turn to keep watch, and he wondered how the hell they ever got in this situation. 

_"Alright, Team 7," Kakashi said, shuffling around some papers. "We're going on a joint mission next."
  "A joint mission?" Sakura asked. 
  "Yes, a mission with two Teams."
  "Then who will we be working with?" Naruto asked.
  "Kurenai's Team. It's a mission to the Land of Snow, delivering an important package. Rank D, but the Lord Hokage is suspicious. Therefore this mission is to be a joint mission."
  "What's in the package?" Sasuke asked. 
  "We don't know." Kakashi said. "Which is the cause of suspicion. Anyway, it's going to be a long trip, starting tommorow morning. So go home and start packing."
  "Great, a mission with Bug boy, Hinata, and Dog Breath," Naruto commented, not so enthusiastically. _  Sasuke watched over his sleeping teammates, minus Kakashi and Kurenai. He watched Naruto's sleeping figure inch closer and closer to Hinata, until his hand brushed her shoulder, and her eyes fluttered open while she blushed. Then she closed her eyes once more, probably in bliss. 

 ONE WEEK EARLIER

  Kurenai and Kakashi turned to their students. "Ready? Geared up? Nothing forgotten. Naruto?"
  "Yeah, yeah, I got it all!" Naruto insisted, shouldering a couple packs, probably stuffed with Ramen.
  "Alright, let's go," Kurenai said. "Wait, who has the package?"
  "I do." Sakura answered, shifting the box in her arms. It was surprisingly heavy. 
  "OK! To the Land of Snow!" Kiba called.

  Hinata stood quietly in the back of  the Comapany. She was more than happy to be on this mission with Naruto, but as shy as ever. When she heard about the joint mission she nearly fainted with joy.

_ "Okay, Team," Kurenai told Kiba, Shino, and Hinata. "We're going to go on a joint mission."
  "With who?" Kiba asked.
  She seemed to look down at her paper with contempt. "Kakashi...Um, Kakashi's Team."
  "Aw, not that Naruto!" Kiba groaned. "But I haven't seen Sasuke in a while." On hearing these words, Hinata began to push her fingers together. A mission with Naruto! She was both happy and nervous.
  "Well," Kurenai told them, somewhat glumly,"you better go home and pack. It'll be a long trip, because our mission is to deliver a package to the Land of Snow."
  "Last time I checked we were ninja, not a postal delivery service!" Kiba complained.
  "It looks like whoever wanted us to deliver this package really wanted it to be delievered, safe. Anyway, it's not our place to question a mission. Let's just get it over with," Kurenai said. Why was Kurenai so down? Why wouldn't she be, yay, 14 days of Kakashi, trying to put the moves on her. _ 
  They exited the Gates of Konoha. The were officilally outside their village, and somewhat excited about this mission. "We're going to take a more remote road," Kakashi explained. "The person who wants this package delievered specified secrecy."

  "Oh man! Oh man, Now I want to know what's inside!" Naruto said with little self-sontrol, trying to snatch the box from Sakura.
  "Precisely why I gave it to Sakura," Kakashi said. Sakura hit Naruto back.
  Kiba agreed. "Yeah, all this secrecy and stuff makes me want to know too!"
  "Even if you two got a hold of it, I'll bet you couldn't open it." Kurenai said, and Sakura searched the package for a handle or latch, to open. 
  "She's right!" She said. "Besides, that would be dishonest."

  They began their long walk on the roads, and found it actually quite boring. No rouge ninja's after their mystery box,(thank god, thought Hinata) no overly exciting adventures. Yet. They stopped for breaks rarely, took turns keeping watch during nights, and that so far was about it.

  NIGHT 1 

  "That's it for the day, guys," Kurenai said, stopping." Darkness began to fall heavily, and they could no longer see properly.
  "Finally," Naruto muttered, dropping his stuff in the chosen clearing, not too far off from the road. "If we took the regular road, I bet we could stay have some real shelter." All the rookies agreed. It began to get colder and colder.
  "It's Ok, Naruto..." Hinata said queitly. "I'm sure if we st-stay together, we'll be alright."
  "Yeah Hinata, you have nothing to worry about with the Great Naruto Uzumaki around!" Naruto grinned.
  "Yeah, right," Kiba said aloud.
  "Forget you, Naruto! Sasuke is always having to save you!" Sakura added.
  "WHAT?"
  Kurenai sighed. Was this what it was going to be like for the whole night? She eyed Kakashi, lying on his back reading his book, not so far from her. Or worse.
  "Calm down," Kakashi said. "Do you want to be heard? Then you'll attract all the animals in the forrest!" He smirked beneath his mask as Sakura and Hinata shivered and looked at the forrest that almost completely surronded them...enveloped them....
  Naruto grinned too, seeing the girls scared, but he himself glanced at the dark pits of the forest. Shino, however, was unperturbed, and wondered what interesting specimens lie in there...

  Hinata unconciously moved closer to Naruto.
  Soon, unhappily, everyone lay down on the cold grown, without any real shelter, in hope of some sleep. Except for Kiba, who took the first watch. He sat up stiffly, peering at his teammates and temporary teammates around him.

  There was Kakashi in one far corner, not too far from Kurenai-sensei, who he doubted was sleeping. Kakashi "slept" with his book, Icha Icha Paradise, over his face. Shino was in another far corner, almost enveloped by the darkness. Sasuke tried to be alone, on another side but he noticed, every 2 minutes Sakura would creep closer to him in her sleep.
  And Hinata, she slept in the middle, her face in peace, quiet. Naruto lay sprawled next to her, because he just dropped where he stood. He was snoring loudly. Kiba was surprised he didn't wake her up. 
  Anyway, his shift was up and he got to choose who was next. He promised Sasuke he would wake him, but he had other things in mind. He got up, walked over to Naruto and kicked him, gently, away from Hinata.
  "Huh-eyyahh!" Naruto slowly opened his eyes.
  "Listen kid, your turn to keep watch," Kiba said. Naruto woke up grumpily and surveyed the night sky while Kiba went off to sleep. He makes a face at him.

  Naruto watches Sakura, closer to Sasuke then he would usually allow. But what did he know? He was sleeping. He narrowed his eyes. He would wake him up next, so then he could be by Sakura. 

THE SHIFTS OF NIGHT 1

  Sasuke sat quietly, watching over his sleeping teammates. This time around he was sure everyone was asleep. It's a wonder, though, because Naruto is snoring so loudly, that Sakura next to him is holding out her hands in her sleep, as if trying to strangle him. He also thinks he hears her muttering, "Sasuke...sasuke..," in her sleep, too. Everyone are just showdowy figures, resting on the ground. He deosn't watch them anymore, but rather sharpen his kunai.

  Shino squinted his eyes behind his dark glasses, trying to glimsp a rare insect. The ones that usually lurk in the dark after midnight, but it was just too dark for him, too, anyhow. He did a routine check-up. The stars were out. Clear. He saw Sakura, eyes wide open, looking right at them. Disappointed, no doubt, that she was now stuck with Naruto while Sasuke lay asleep on the other side of the clearing. But still lay unmoving while a sleeping Naruto tugged at her sleeve. Hinata lay, closer to Kiba. Sound asleep.

  Hinata was up now, watching carefully, a little intimidated by the dark. But when was she not? She looked over everyone, her eyes lingering on Naruto. He was drooling. Next to Sakura. She becomes discouraged. Oh no. Her watch was up. Now she had to wake up someone else...

  After reassuring Hinata she wasn't angry with her, Sakura sat on a tree stump, close to Sasuke, eyelids heavy. She looked down at him fondly, and reached out a hand to touch his hair. But then he stirred, and she jerked back. It's like he sensed she was hovering over him. So she got up, and went over to Naruto. She watched him sprawled on the ground. And there was that weird bug kid, in the shadows.

  Kakashi wasn't really sleeping when Sakura woke him up. He was just bored; he couldn't read Icha Icha Paradise in the dark. He watched over the shadowy masses of his students and Kurenai's, but more and more he found his eyes resting on her. But he averted them quickly.

  Kurenai was, not surprisinly, woken by Kakashi, but he didn't go back to sleep. It was almost morning, and he didn't sleep much anyway, at least not out in a setting like this. It made him uneasy. He stayed awake with her, but they didn't talk. She only told him,

  "It's my turn. You don't have to stay up now."
  "I know," he said. "But I'm up now, and I won't go back to sleep. Besides, look." He pointed to the sky.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 9, 2006)

You have an excellent way with words. I'll be keeping my eye on this.

Edit: First comment f@#*ers!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 10, 2006)

SUNRISE DAY

 Naruto was awake. He didn't know why, maybe he didn't like sleeping in the open like that. It was kind of an instinct. He looked to his left, and Sakura was awake too, now. Staring at the sky. The expression on her face, eyes wide, her mouth open in a smile, it was funny. He looked to his right. Hinata was up too. her pale eyes also were up turned to the sky. So what was so interesting about the dumb sky? He looks up.

  Glorious sweet sunrise spread through the sky, orange, like Naruto's jacket, and yellow like his hair. And later it would turn blue, like his eyes. It was illuminating. By this time, everyone was up, last of all Kiba. This is how the day began.

   Temptation

"-Do not open the contents of this package."

 Naruto read that off the box in Sakura's arms. They were on the move-again. he squints his eyes.

 "Hey!" Sakura shrieks as he snatched it from her. "Give me that!" Kakashi looks back at them. Naruto shakes the package violently to his ear, litsening to the papery "thud."

"tssh thud. tshhud. tsshthudtshd TSSHUD TSSHUD."

 "Naruto. It may be fragile." Kakashi told him. He stopped.
 "Only one way to find out!" Naruto says, his fingers scratching at the box Sakura pulls away. She hits him.
 "Stop." She demanded, truly annoyed. He crossed his arms.
 Hinata was curious too, but has self control. Slowly, she came beside him. "N-Naruto..I wonder what's in-inside t-t-too. mMaybe wh-when we deliver it we'll find out, but for now we can't open it, or we fail the mission." She warned him. her hair blew in the breeze, and Naruto made a sour face.

 "Your right," he said. "But I want to know so bad!" Sakura hit him again.

 "OW!" 

 "Oh Naruto." She patted him on the head, as if he were a pet. But he kind of liked it, and he looked at her. She was beautiful. But they were just friends. Sigh. A good friend...at least.

Friends Forever
Lovers, Never.

A DIFFERENT OUTLOOK

  It was about time they stopped, for lunch. They settled down beside the road, because Kakashi was convinced no one was coming anyway, and Kurenai told them, "Don't get comfortable, this won't be for long."
  Naruto sat down and pulled 3 cups of Instant Ramen from his backpack. He opened the lids of his favorite food and froze. Everyone was absolutley staring at him, and Sasuke and Kiba were glaring at him. 

  "Tell me, Naruto," Kiba asked, while feeding Akamaru, "How do you plan to eat that? Unless you brought along some water and a lighter, too. And a bowl. And a pot." Tears started to stream down Naruto's eyes.
  "NOOO! How AM I GOING TO EAT ALL I PACKED WAS RAMEN!" He fell over and his stomach growled, while the two jounin frowned at his stupidity. Hinata looked sympathtic.
  "H-Here, Naruto," Hinata said, giving him one of her boxed lunches. "Y-y-you can h-have this. I-I don't eat m-much and I packed t-to-too much anyway." He stared at her with gratitude and but no trace of acceptance.
  "Hinata," He said firmly, "I'm not taking food from you. It's yours." And his stomach protested fiercly.
  "You dumb kid," Kiba growled. He shoved some food at Naruto. "Just take some. I knew something like this would happen."
  "Thanks," Naruto smiled. "And thanks anyways to you, Hinata," he added, making her blush. And just then, for maybe just a second, she looked different. Her eyes seemed...deep and thoughtful, and her hair looked nice and....but as soon as the image appeared it disappeared.

                 Coldness Comes, Darkness Reigns

  NIGHT 2

  It was getting colder and colder the more they traveled. The breeze was no longer gentle, and night time was worse. Inevitably, most of the genin slept even closer than usual because of it. Naruto was complaining loudly about the the uncomfortable condtions.
  "Shut up!" Sakura warned him. "Your being too loud!" She gave the forrest another worried glance.
  "Sakura, don't worry," Naruto said to her. Then everyone stopped talking as the chill set over them, commanding silence. Naruto was keeping first watch this time.

  Nobody could sleep well, because Naruto kept muttering to himself. Stuff about "Cold," and "Hungry," 

and "Boring." And then they heard something that made the girls' blood run cold and Akamaru shivered in Kiba's jacket.
 A defeaning squeal. Kakashi and Kurenai jumped to their feet, alert. The forrest was rumbling, shaking, something was in there. And it was coming out. The trees shook, and the ground shuddered.

  Sakura jumped up, frightened. "What is that!" She screamed, and clung to Sasuke, who was staring at the foresst, eyes open and alert. Kiba grabbed Hinata, and she activated her Byakkugan.
  "Byakkugan! It's-it's-" She stuttered with fear. Everyone stared at her.
  "What is it?" Naruto shouted.

  A huge creature barreled out of the forrest coming fast at them. It screamed and tossed it's huge tusks. It looked like some huge demon Boar. It's eyes glowed red and it was bigger than Ichiraku's Ramen place and the whole Bath house at Konoha! 
  "Move!" Kakashi's voice shouted as the monster pounced on top of them. Sakura stood paralyzed,fear 

freezing over her blood, so Kakashi had to grab her and go. 
  Immediatly Sasuke whipped out his shuriken and hurled it at the beast. It struck it on it's flank, and a waterfall of blood gushed out of it's side onto those who were still too close.
  "Hyah!" Kiba showered kunai all over it's head, although he didn't believe in animal cruelty. In this case it was eat or be eaten!

  "You and your big mouth!" Kiba roared at Naruto. "Now look what you've done! You attracted this beast!"
  Naruto was angry, at who he didn't know. Himself? Kakashi made a move to finish it off but Naruto stopped him.

  "NO!" he said. "Leave this to me! Shadow clone jutsu!" His hands moved easily into the familliar hand signs and all 20 Narutos jumped at the creature.
  "Be careful, Naruto!" Hinata said. Naruto and his Shadow clones made short work of the pig. Quickly he took it down, actually trying to make it as painless as possible for the poor creature. It just had no idea who it was dealing with. Naruto Uzumaki!

  The creature landed with a heavy "THUMP" and crashed onto the ground. They were all panting.
  "There's your food, Naruto," Kakashi said. Kurenai was angered by his joke, but he explained that there was no harm done, they would just have to be more careful, and a wild boar was easily taken down. He tried to ease the seriousness of the situation but there was no doubt he himself would scold Naruto later.

  "I hate to say it, but maybe it wasn't all Naruto's fault," Sakura said. "It could have smelled us."
  "And I traced the scents of many animals in the forrest, too," Kiba admitted. "But I thought that one was just like the others."
  "It was just a accident," Hinata added softly.
  "Right. we're moving on. As long as we have the package," Kakashi said, and Sakura patted it reassuringly.
  "At least there was finally some action," Sasuke said also. Everyone suffered insomnia that night. And Naruto was silent. He wanted to redeem himself.


THE NEXT DAY, DAY 3

  They were on the road again, and Sakura was very irritated. "Senseis, can we please stop! There has to be a rest house or a river SOMEWHERE around here. We're all filthy!"
  "I agree, Sakura," Kurenai said, picking the remains of dry blood from the previous night out of her hair. Kakashi looked at a map. 
  "There seems to be a river some miles ahead." That's all he said, and everyone's expression went sour.
  "Better than nothing," Sakura said, gesturing to her other blood stained posessions. 
  "Yeah, right! Do you feel how cold it is out?" Naruto said and hugged himself. "Why is it getting so cold?"

  Kakashi shook his head. "Didn't I tell you we were going to the Land of Snow? Did you think it was going to be warm and sunny?" Naruto smacked himself in the head. Worst off was Sakura, in her short dress. She was shivering and clutching the box as if it would give her warmth. And best off was Team 8, who has always worn heavy coats and sweaters.

  It took a while but they finally reached a lake right off the road. The forrest ceased for a distance and was instead replaced by open fields and a big, great lake. Some of the genin changed their clothes and washed their other clothes, like Sakura, some took a quick and chilly bath, like Kiba and Naruto, and the jounin organized some gear. Kurenai disappeared for a while, then returned with blood-free, silky hair. 

  When Naruto resurfaces and redresses from his unrefreshing dip he went to eat. He reached down for his boxed lunch, but instead grabbed the mystery box by accident. A mischevious grin spread across his face.

 "Oh, yeah," he searched the thing for a lid, and opening, whatever. But, there was nothing!
 "NARUTO!" Damn! Sakura!

A HALF AND HOUR EARLIER

 Kakashi but sat against a tree reading his book. Damn book. Kurenai was done re-organizing and wondered why Kakashi hadn't said two words to her whole mission.
 "I hope your genin won't be too cold," She told him.
 He nodded, mute. Didn't even look at her. 

 He won't even notice me! She thought. It irritated her. Why, all of a sudden, did she crave his attention? 

  "I'm going to go and get all this blood of of me.." She told him. Slience answered her. She lifted her shirt a little, as if she were about to take it off, just to see what would happen. He didn't even look.

  "You can put your clothes in this extra bag here if you want," he said, eyes still glued to his book, and held out an extra pack. She let her shirt fall. Apparently he was more interested in pictures than the real thing.

"That wont be necessary." She stalked away.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 10, 2006)

lol kakashi wouldnt b so cold he would at least look at her while she almost showed da goods ^.^


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Nov 10, 2006)

InoSakuShine I crave your ficcies! They are addictive! Like well RAMEN!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Nov 10, 2006)

This one is awesome!
---
Still, I miss the old one.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 10, 2006)

If I was Kurenai, I'd be either ashamed that he'd rather read that damn book, or absoutely pissed that he'd rather read that damn book.


----------



## chishio-kun (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow, good details, InoSakuShine-san. Though, you can amplify the traits of each character to a vivid pace. But anyway, it's still good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 11, 2006)

> If I was Kurenai, I'd be either ashamed that he'd rather read that damn book, or absoutely pissed that he'd rather read that damn book.


 Take the last. Don't worry, it's all apart of his master plan.


> Though, you can amplify the traits of each character to a vivid pace.


I'm sorry, what deos that mean...? People are making me feel stupid lately. 

Thanks, every for reading, because I really worked a lot on this. I have the next update ready, I'll just post it later.


----------



## 5538858 (Nov 11, 2006)

Great fanfic. I vote it for 6.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 11, 2006)

PRESENTLY

 "Naruto, what are you doing?" Sakura yelled. Just then Naruto thought he felt a...a something on the box.
 "Um, nothing, um..." He didn't even try to explain himself, but scrambled to open the thing. Sakura dashed over and tried to pry the box from him, pulling him to his feet. They struggled for a minute until Sakura suddenly jerked it hard and Naruto fell foward on top of her.
 "Ow! Naruto get off me!"

 Just then Sasuke and Kiba walked past, and stopped staring, puzzled, wondering what the hell Naruto was doing, looking like he was pinning Sakura to the ground. Sasuke shakes his head. 
 "Hn, Naruto, your going too far."
 "You bastard!" Naruto spit. He clumsily tried to get off her without being too awkward, but he could have spared the effort because Kiba ripped him off her.

 "What are you doing?" He asked angrily. "We can't trust you at all. Naruto your sick!" Sasuke walked away, Sakura huffed and stole the box, running away to hide it, and Naruto fumed while he and Kiba clashed heads.
 "Yo, Sakura!" Kiba yelled. "I think I better take that from you!"

Hot Hinata, Hot HotSprings

 As the Company continues it's travels, they stumble upon a rest house, not too far from the Lake they had just been in. 
 "Ah, here we are," Kakashi says.
 Sakura coughed loudly. "So instead of going in that Lake we could have stayed here and you didn't tell us, Sensei!" 
 "It's not marked on the map." 
 "What are we waiting for let's go!" Naruto yelled, leading everyone hesitantly into the Rest House.
 When they got in, it was as cold as outside, and a withered looking old Lady met them.

 "Oh, hello!" She said in a very decripit voice. "Visitors? We haven't had visitors in a long time here. My husband will be very pleased. Can I show you to your rooms?" They were happy for once have real logding, cold as though it was. 
 She led Kiba, Naruto, Shino, and Sasuke to one room to share, Hinata and Sakura to another, and gave the jounin seperate rooms. 
 "Do you want to go to the HotSprings out back?" She asked, and in reply some of the Genin almost jumped out of their clothes. She led the boys to one HotSpring and the girls into another.
 "Enjoy..!"

 "Ahhhhh...yessss!" Naruto and Kiba soaked in the pure hot water, welcoming the relief to their aching bones and feet. Sasuke was also there, but Shino's whereabouts where unknown.
 "This is sure better than the lake!" Naruto sighed. The waded in the luxurious setting for a while, until Naruto interrupted the peace. 
 Akamaru dog-paddled over to Naruto, who was busy enjoying the water by himself. Akamaru smelled like wet dog, so he kicked him away. But it didn't go unnoticed, because Akamaru howled and growled at him, causing Kiba to notice.
 "Did you just kick my dog?" He asked.
 "It's a mutt!" Naruto replied, glaring at Akamaru with contempt. Actually, he quite liked animals and dogs, he didn't kick Akamaru that hard, but he did it to spite Kiba.
 "How dare you insult Akamaru's dignity!" PUNCH. Naruto went flying into the wooden fence that surronded the perimeter. He stuck on it like a fly for a few seconds and then the fence began to tilt backwards.

 CREEEEEEEK! Bam! The whole fence tipped backwards and fell. "Good going dumbass!" Naruto yelled at Kiba. He was confused because Kiba and Sasuke were both surpressed as far back against the Spring as possible, heads down. He looked backwards. UH-oh.
 He saw bare a Sakura and Hinata, with mingled expressions of shock and embarrassement. They were both half-out of the water, and Hinata's face shone tomatao red. Sakura's too, but hers was in fury.
 He couldn't tear his eyes away, not even for his own good. Sakura was very pretty, but Hinata...oh, this was so wrong. Hinata was really hot, she even had a....pretty nice chest. Drool gathered at the corner of his mouth and a light coloring of pink spread across his face.

 MEANWHILE

 Kurenai and Kakashi were sitting in the kitchen, eating, when the room began to shake. They heard,
 "NARUTO YOU PERVERT WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU? CHA! CHA! CHA!" Kakashi went back to reading Icha Icha Paradise and Kurenai looked thoroughly worried.


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Nov 11, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!! THAT WAS AWESOME! IT WAS SO FUNNY! U ROCKS HARD!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Nov 11, 2006)

Hah, that was hilarious. Can't wait to see the state Naruto ends up in.


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Nov 11, 2006)

Probably in a beaten up state.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah..
---
I hope the next update is soon!


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Nov 11, 2006)

I like your avi and siggie!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi folks! Hope u join my little contest in this link:
*Tactical Roar episode 04
what u just need to do is continue the first chapter that I have made and I will be the one who will judge the best next chapter…ok so hope to see u there and pls. join! Thank you!*


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 12, 2006)

seaj0725 said:


> Hi folks! Hope u join my little contest in this link:
> Link removed
> what u just need to do is continue the first chapter that I have made and I will be the one who will judge the best next chapter?ok so hope to see u there and pls. join! Thank you!



i wiil kill this guy ^ stop posting like that u spamer


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 12, 2006)

Can't....post....coherently.....too...much....laughing


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Nov 13, 2006)

Update soon?


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 13, 2006)

OK, this ones a little creative, but bear with me. It will turn bak to normal soon             

 Demon Relations... 

 "I can't believe that! I can't believe it!" Sakura raged in her room, although she knew it would probably turn into something she could laugh at later. Hinata was mute and thoroughly embarrassed. Naruto had seen her....but she remebered the look on his face.. She shuddered even only thinking about it. 
 What happened was Sakura had screamed at him, until his face turned away, threw a towel on beat him into the water, screamed some more so that Hinata had time to throw on a towel, and fled the Hot Springs hoping Kiba and Sasuke didn't see them, too.

 Naruto, bruised and abused, couldn't restle a word from his teammates.
 "Well, did you see?" he demanded, angry that she hadn't hurt Kiba, too. It was his fault! They wouldn't say a word about it, and Shino hearing the story adjusted his dark glasses, and was very glad he wasn't there. Everyone called it an early night.

END OF DAY 3...

DAY 4 AWAKENING

 "YAWN!" Naruto woke up lazily, but felt very uncomfortable. He looked down and wondered why he was tied up in bonds, and where was he? In some dark basement...."
 "Naruto!" Sasuke hissed, and Naruto looked over to see Sasuke and all the others also tied up, with the same confused expressions and their faces.
 "About time you woke up!" Kiba said.
 "What's going on?" Naruto yelled, struggling.
 "We don't know either! We woke up like this!" Kiba said.
 "And these ties are fused with strong chakra," Shino observed. "We can't break them."
 "What? Where is Kakashi? And Kurenai?"
 "We don't know..."
 Naruto craned over to see Sakura and Hinata, too, looking severly scared and shivering.
 "Are you two okay?" He asked them. 
 "Yeah....I can't believe this.." Sakura replied but Hinata nodded her head feverishly, looking very unwell..

 Then there was a a creek and a door opened, spilling light onto the confused Genin for a moment. The old lady entered.
 "Hey, you old lady! Where the hell are we? What did you do to us?" Naruto yelled at her.
 "Yeah, you better let us go!" Kiba growled, with Akamaru shivering next to him. The weird old lady chuckled sinisterly, and she looked at them menacingly.

 "I want you to meet my husband...." Something shifted in the shadows. And in the singular beam of light they could see one huge claw scratch the stone floor, and a gigantic demon-like mantis clicked it's....things...
 Sakura's high pitched scream pierced their ears, Hinata fainted.
 "Who are you?" Sasuke demanded.

 "I am just an old Lady. I always was. But my husband? One day we were visited by a lone traveler who stayed here for just one night. He had no payment, but he gave us this golden mantis in a golden cage. He called it lucky, and said that it would bring us good fortune as long as we took care of it. So for years, it gave us great luck. Every day we had many customers and made much money."
 They litsened with fear but all the while tried to plan their futile escape.

 "One day, we had many, many customers. Our lucky mantis we had set upon the floor for just an instant, and it had soon after escaped it's golden cage. And one of our customers had stepped on it. When we found this out we were knew this was a fearful loss. We never had many customers since, and my husband? Well, he turned into this." She waved to the clicking demon.
 "He turned into some kind of demon that only feasts upon human flesh. He is always hungry, for travelers don't come often, but when they do I feed my dear husband."

 They turned silent and sick with horror.
 "Where's Kurenai-sensei and Kakashi-sensei?" Kiba asked, with a feeling of despair. 
 "They left in the night," The old lady said. 
 "But that can't be!" Sakura screamed, snapping back into reality.

 "Enough of this! My husband is hungry." The huge mantis dragged itself nearer to them, until it's sythe-like claw inched from their faces. It fixed them with a hungry gaze.

SLASH! HINATA FIRST!

 Whatever it was raised it's sharp sythe-claw and SLASH! At Hinata. 
POOF! Hinata was gone.
 Dazed and confused, and very hungry, lunged them at Sakura.
POOF! She dissappeared, too! each time it went for one of them, they disappeared in a cloud of smoke.

 "What's going on here?" the Old lady hissed. The door behind her once again banged open and Naruto, Sasuke, Kiba, Sakura, Shino, Hinata, and even Kakashi and Kurenai appeared. 
 "WHAT?"
 "That's right! Shadow clone jutsu combined with transformation jutsu!" Naruto said proudly. "See? We knew all along. We all sensed the chakra of a demon, so we came up with a plan. And now your dead!"
 The old lady looked livid as they revealed kunai, shuriken, made hand signs that were beyond her and the strength of her demon husband.
 "No!" She said. "No!"
 Before they attacked, Naruto said, "Wait."
 They looked at him.
 "What, Naruto..?" Kakashi asked warily, eyeing the demon.
 "Isn't there...any way to reverse this? It's...not his fault he's like this now."
 Hinata spoke up, too. "N-Naruto i-i-is right...I th-think."
 "Of course he is," Kakashi said. "But sometimes there is nothing we can do." They all looked at him in surprise.  "Naruto, I know it's right but in the life of a Shinobe, you can't save everybody. I know you would like to believe it to be that way but it's not. There is nothing we can do here." That's what he said, and everyone stared at him.
 Naruto's face was growing red for some reason, and it was some truth he did not like to hear.
 "So we aren't even going to try?" He yelled. "It's not their fault!"
 "I know," Kakashi said. "But it isn't ours, either." Naruto but his lip, and then the old lady spoke up.
 "He's right. I'm sorry I have put you all through this. What have I become? I am too, becoming a demon just to feed my poor husband. But he deosn't want to live like this, either, does he? Please, put us to rest..."
 "No!" Naruto said, and Kakashi put a hand on his head. 
 He said, "It's the only thing to do."
 "Please." repeated the old woman.
 "Come on...let's go," Kurenai told them, and she took them out of the house. She removed Naruto rather forcefully. Only Kakashi remained inside, taking care of unfinished business.


----------



## chishio-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

Heh, I am amused on how you can include Kakashi and Kurenai in these scenes. Skizzizzles.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 14, 2006)

Naruto shows sympathy for the demon.


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Nov 15, 2006)

So sad........


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Nov 16, 2006)

That was good. Poor demon.. thing.


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Nov 16, 2006)

I cry for the demon thing!


----------



## Thelow (Nov 17, 2006)

The story is nice so far. Naruto feeling bad for the demon matches his character very well. And although I feel bad for the demon, but I believe what Kakashi did was necessary.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 17, 2006)

OK guys, sorry, update tommorow, how deos that sound? Glad some of you really get how I write, and thanks for reading.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Nov 17, 2006)

Sweet! Sounds really good.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 18, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> OK guys, sorry, update tommorow, how deos that sound? Glad some of you really get how I write, and thanks for reading.



This is very good.  Keep em coming!!

Is there an update toady?^^^


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 18, 2006)

A little bit of a filler, this update, but next update some real action happens. Just relax..!

Two of a Kind 

 Outside, on the road again, no one dared to speak. Naruto walked with his head down. He felt a warm hand 
brush against his for a moment.
 "Wha...?" Naruto picked his head up, and saw Hinata with a strange look in her eyes.
 "N-Naruto..." she whispered gently to him. "You did the right thing." He tried his best to give her a warm smile, and suceeded.
 "Yeah, I know! But like Kakashi-sensei said...." He turned around and glanced back at the rest house which was fading the distance. And then he glimpsed somthing that both scared and relieved him. He thought he saw...no, he really did see people!
 In front of the Rest House, there was a handsome man, and a pretty middle-aged woman standing at it's entrance. There were people coming in! But their appearance was very faint. The woman and the man caught 

Naruto's eye, waved and smiled. Were they ghosts?
 "Naruto, are you okay?" Sakura asked, and strained to see whatever the heck he was looking at.
 "Yeah.." he replied, grinning.

MID-DAY, DAY 4

 There were ever-nearing their destination. The noon sun was at the peak of it's rise, whereas these ninja were begging for descent. When Kurenai relented, they let their Genin rest from the exhausting travel. Food was decreasing warily.
 "Save food as much as you can," Kurenai told them. "I think the road is longer than we think. And who knows if we will run into another "incident" like that."
 "As a matter of fact," Kiba added, "I think we were lucky. Good thing we were one step ahead."
 "I don't get it.." Naruto started. "I know you said you sensed a demon's chakra, Kakashi-sensei, but I didn't at all at first!"
 "Hm.." Kakashi said, nodding his head knowingly. "The place wasn't marked on the map that the Hokage himself gave us, and I knew that the Lord Hokage would not leave any place unmarked. I simply performed a secret jutsu to reveal a detailed description about it."
 "Wow? Really? Can you teach me?" He blurted. And Kakashi muttered something about some other time and went off. Everyone spread out.
 "Kakashi?" Kurenai asked, but was blatantly ignored. Ignored? 
 "Oh, hm? Did you say something?" He asked, appearing to be distracted. Kurenai tilted her head sweetly.
 "Never mind." 
 Now Sakura saw all this, and had quite a theory on just what Kakashi was up to. She wondered....would it work on Sasuke? Maybe! Maybe not. She should find out...
 Naruto slinked away to who knows where. Although Kaksahi warned them not to go too far, he found his way into a wedge of forrest that was thinner then the rest. Beams of light flashed blindingly as he walked farther away. He asctually meant to start to train, after all you never knew when something exciting would happen. But somebody beat him to it!
 "Hinata?" Naruto called weakly, surprised at the "gentil" Hyuga. She was training too, using her gentle fists technigue unique to her family. At first she didn't seem to notice him, only the tree  she was striking over and over again, until blood spattered from her cut palms.
 "HINATA!" The echo bounced off the thick trees into her ears, then she whirls around and stares at him wide-eyed.
 "N-N-Naruto!" She drops her hands, looking embarrassed, unaware of the bloody handprints she is leaving on her clothes. He walks over to her, a little confused, 
 He removed her hand and pointed out, "Your getting blood all over you." Her stared somewhat worriedly at the forrest that surronded them, and each of the trees where marked with her own bloody prints. "Your training?"
 "Oh, w-well..." she stuttered. "You n-never know..."
 "Exactly!" Naruto said.
 "What are y-you doing?" Hinata asked, although casuality was beyond her grasp. Naruto, however, didn't mind. Marvel at his ignorance.
 "Yeah, I was gonna train, too! What a coincidence! Yeah, you never know when something is going to happen, I wish something would happen, I.." His voice faded away into a rant in the background. Hinata saw his mouth moving but she didn't hear him. She was too focused on the smile he fixed her with, and his azul eyes.
 "Hinata are you litsening?" He asked.
 "Yes! I'm sorry Naruto."
 "We should be heading back...Kakashi and Kurenai will get mad.."
 "Okay," She followed him back, where Sakura was talking to Sasuke, or trying to anyway, Kiba and Shino were doing, who knows, something.

LATER NEARING NIGHT

 It seemed they moved past the hope of any more action, even though their appetites had not been satisfied. Even Kakashi seemed to be passed out from boredom in this tedious journey. Sakura never seemed to mind, but Naruto and Sasuke shifted uneasily, unused to the lack of anything to do. A random gust of wind flew at them.

 "Brrr...It's getting really cold," Sakura stated, shivering. "When do you think we'll se snow?"
 "Not until we get there," Kurenai answered her, surveying the crystal clear sky. Naruto sighed.
 "Too bad," he said,"I wished it would snow, or something would happen." The wind howled again and he clutched his jacket tighter. Hinata's keen eys too looked up at the cold sky. She wasn't so sure.

 The night was bitter and chilling, but it would only get worse. Theu slept that night, and it might have as well been their last night of peace. Naruto had a unusual dream.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Nov 18, 2006)

You've really got me itching to know what happens!


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 18, 2006)

Will you tell us what Naruto's dream is? Will it be something eerily prophetic?


----------



## DragonSage (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, this is very well written, keep it up, i'm dying to find out what happens next.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 19, 2006)

Alright, update!! Got most of the action I anted to down, and realised that the fic might not be as long as I wanted it too-don't worry! It's no where near the end though!



> Will you tell us what Naruto's dream is? Will it be something eerily prophetic?


Heheehe. Well prophetic? Well you could say as far as emotional development...


  Kiba, Overprotective

DAY 5 SKY

 That morning they woke up and saw the first snowflakes drifting lazily from the sky. They danced in little loops, falling onto their blinking eyelashes. Naruto was the only one unperturbed by the icy weather.
 "Hi-Hinata....Hinata? What...are you doing? I never knew..that..."
 "Naruto wake up! What are you talking about?" Naruto snapped awake at the sound of Sakura's accusatory tone with a fierce blush on his face, that he blamed on the cold.
 "It's snowing," he said blankly.
 "How odd," Kurenai said. "It wasn't supposed to snow yet!"
 "It deosn't matter," Kakashi said indifferently. "It means we're closer to the Land of Snow than we thought."
 Snow blanketed the entire ground now, making it wet and annoying for them to trudge through it. Kurenai expressed her worries about the rate of the falling snow, but no one minded much. For the most part the Genin walked in a tight group at an attempt to ward of the bitter cold. 
 "I wish I had some ramen right now," Naruto said hopelessly, pressing shoulders with Hinata. He seemed to have at least gotten over his feverish dream. Then an ice cold bomb erupted on his head.

5 MINUTES EARLIER

 Kiba fell in the back of the group, agitated at the sudden change of weather. He rather disliked sudden changes, although he knew he could cope with the intense freezing tempretures. He could endure anything! Except, he thought, one thing. That, right in front of him.
 Just the sight of Naruto and Hinata together caused acid bubbles to pop in his stomach.He had been eyeing the two ever since the mission first started. The way she blushed in his presence, his intelligence so low as to not notice, the whole predictable sequence. He heard Naruto mutter in his sleep, those questionable things about Hinata. His little innocent Hinata! Scowling, he hardened a ball of icy snow in his hands, and laughed as it exploded on Naruto's head.
 "Shadow clone Jutsu!" Seven Naruto's smirked with snowballs in their hands.
 "Knock it off," Sakura told him, displeased at his immaturity. Besides, they were starting to fall behind the jounin up ahead that lead the pack. "Come on, Naruto."
 "But-!"
 "Listen to Sakura for once," Sasuke agreed, and tilted his head to dodge a chunk of ice Naruto hurled at his head without hesitation. "Nice aim, too."
 "I'll show you nice aim," he muttered, falling back to glare at Kiba.
 "What's your problem?" he snapped indignantly at him.
 "Would you stop eye-raping Hinata!" He hissed back.
 "Wh-What!"
 "I saw you! Your undressing her with your eyes! Ever since what happened in the Hot Springs!"
 "What are you talking about?" Red fire warmed his cheeks.
 "Hinata..." Kiba mocked, "'Hinata I never knew...'"
 "WHAT?" Naruto said hoarsely. "I don't like Hinata like that! What, your jealous?"
 "No. I just don't want YOU messing around with her." The blond boy fixed him with a cold stare and left him; keeping his distance from the Hinata. So Kiba had heard him talk in his sleep? He had to convince him he and Hinata had no relationship. Why? Because, well, it just had to be that way. He wasn't quite sure about how he felt about Hinata. What about Sakura, anyway?

SAKURA'S MIND

 Today, I will make my move, she thought. For days not she had been trying to capture the attention of her certain raven-haired crush, and her latest plan inspired by Kakashi-sensei was daring and unpredictable, but just bound to capture Sasuke's attention. She felt she might have been stepping over the line, especially since it involved using her other teammate, but whatever.
 Talking to him never worked. Sasuke often ignored anything the girl had to say, and she knew it was because she was coming off a little fan-girlish, like the others. But she couldn't help it. Actually, Sasuke was not her crush, she loved him. He was precious to her, but he never would accept any form of affection, so she had no choice but to switch to her annoying "rabid crush mode."

3 MILES LATER

 "Rest," The jounin commanded, and the Genin gratefully collapsed onto a dry patch of ground. It wasn't the walk that killed them, but the numbness of their toes and the frostbite that nipped their fingers.
Some stayed behind while others took of to venture for a clear, dry encampment. Naruto, Sakura, and Shino where sent to do this, while Kiba, Hinata, and Sasuke stayed behind to help hunt for more food. The mission was turning into some kind of camping trip ever since food started running low. A half-frozen river nearby provided an ample supply of fish.

 When Shino, Naruto, and Sakura found some shelter, which was a little dry cove high above the silvery river, Shino went back to report the discovery to the others while Sakura and Naruto stayed behind, to ensure it was safe. When they found nothing dangerous lurking in the desolate corners they sat together on the ground, huddling for warmth.
 "So-so c-c-cold!" Sakura complained, loathing the clothes she wore. Why hadn't she brought someting warmer?
 "Here, Sakura," Naruto offered her his orange jacket. He held it out confidently, and refused to shiver in the cold.
 "Are you s-sure? Naruto, keep it."
 "No, you need it more than me." Naruto insisted. She took it and put it own, as comical as it looked on her. He thought he heard some footsteps in the distance.
 "Naruto, thanks," Sakura said quickly and pecked him on the cheek with precise planning. The frozen scene displayed Sakura kissing Naruto just as Sasuke, Hinata, Kiba, and Shino came around. Sakura jerked back, "surprised," and avoided Sasuke's eye. All color drained from Hinata's face, and Kiba made it into a joke.
 "Sorry If we're interrupting something," he said sarcastically, eyeing Naruto. 
 "No-" he stuttered, so surprised. Half-surprisd that Sakura kissed him, mostly surprised that it meant nothing.
 That's right. He didn't feel butterflies fluttering in his stomach like he was so used to. He didn't understand. Had his feelings for Sakura slowly faded with the warmth of of the sun? He still cherished the pink-haired kunoichi, but he didn't faint. He didn't feel like gloating to Sasuke. He didn't understand.

TOO COLD FOR TEARS
<3 hours passed>

 Icy water flowed in Hinata's eyes but couldn't spill. After that scene a while back she swallowed hard, and pretended nothing happened, just when she thought she was making progess. But she failed. Truly, she felt like a failure, which was all that she ever was, wasn't it? Anf a fool for believeing at any point that that could change.Kiba had layed a reassuring hand on her shoulder, silently toasting victory, yet feeling sympathy and guilt.

 Presently, hail was bombarding them and the snow was up to their knees as they traveled on a path edging near the bottom of a cliff with snowy white trees dangerously rocking in the harsh winter.
 "Kakashi! It's too dangerous! We need to find shelter!" Kurenai yelled, barely heard over the sound of the wing that rushed in their ears. "It's a snowstorm!"
 "Up there!" Kiba pointed ahead of them, where a lone cabin lay in the snow. It was quite a ways ahead. They started to run towards the cabin in the middle of the open, but they didn't make it. The wind whipped wildly and a an avalanche of snows cascaded from the cliffs far up above. 
 The heavy mass of snow parted the Jounin in the back and the Genin in the front. The barrier of ice and snow between them was twice the Jounin's height, and esued much panic. If they jumped over they would sink into it like quicksand and it was too icy to climb. Sasuke was ready to use his fiery mythical flower jutsu to melt it but relised it was too much snow. If he melted that barrier only more would come, but he had to try..!

 "Go!" Kakashi shouted at them, finally springing to life. The whole mission he had been a bored, lifeless figure but now his expression was focused and poised, Icha Icha Paradise no where in sight. The Genin, however, made no move toward the cabin.
 "Stop hesitating, go!" Kurenai yelled, but they were too hesistant.
 "No!" Naruto yelled, because fear filled every one of them, they couldn't be separated. More snow was coming fast, it was too dangerous to stay there.
 "Kurenai-sensei!" Hinata mumbled worriedly.
 "Kakashi-sensei!" Sakura yelled, taking a step in the wrong direction. The snow almost obscured them.
 "Sasuke! Take them to that cabin! Go, now!" Kakashi shouted at Sasuke, because he knew in a situation like this he could count on Sasuke. Sasuke hesistated a little, and thought about using his jutsu.
 "Come on!" Sasuke yelled seriously, specifally to Naruto, and began to run. Naruto tried to disregard the fact that kakashi had chosen Sasuke to be the leader but knew why. He hesistated, and looked back one last time before he joined him.
 "Kiba, take car of them!" Kurenai yelled her last words and Kiba looked back too, then grabbed Sakura and Hinata who seemed to be frozen in place or reluctant to leave. They all darted to the cabin.
 They didn't look back anymore. They didn't want to think about what would happen to their senseis. And what's more, what would happen to them?


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh the suspense.

Awesome update.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 20, 2006)

Good Work!!! Update Tomorrow!!!


----------



## AnimeGirl_123 (Nov 20, 2006)

Keep going. NaruHina for all! <3


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Nov 20, 2006)

That was really awesome! Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## Evi (Nov 22, 2006)

This is an awesome fic that I'm going to continue to read!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 23, 2006)

The Fire Inside

 "Go! Go! Go!" When they all dashed inside the cabin Sasuke slammed the door behind them, then peered out the window hopelessley.
 "We made it," Kiba breathed, arms dangling to his side. They felt like lead after carrying and thrusting Sakura and Hinata half way.
 "Is everyone okay?" Sasuke demanded.
 "What's going to happen to them?" Hinata said quietly, pale and white-eyed, like the others. Fears crept into their pupils.
 "What's going to happen to us?" Sakura said. Kiba stood.
 "Come on you guys! Don't worry about it! Tommorow the snowstorm will end, then we'll go out to look for Kurenai and Kakashi."
 "It deosn't look like it going to let up. It still snowing heavily," Naruto pointed out, but when he saw the girls' grim faces white in the freezing room he changed his mind. "But yeah, it shuld let up tommorrow!" Threw what wasn't covered by snow in the window, they saw a waning moon shien in the night sky. How long it had been, they didn't know. They only could feel the extreeme cold that seeped into their hopefully temporary shelter from the snow that hugged them.

END OF DAY 5

START OF DAY 6

 "Oh no!" Sakura shrieked, causing most all of them to jump up in alarm.
 "What? What is it?" 
 "Look!" she cried dismally and pointed to the window, which was completely covered in snow. Kiba appraoached it and banged on it.
 "The snow has completely buried us. Not even Akamaru an pick up a scent from outside.
 "Won't it eventually melt?" Hinata asked hopefully.
 "We're in the Land of Snow. We will be lucky if it ever stops snowing," Sasuke said. "I could use my fire jutsu to melt down the snow. The sun in this place is too weak and will take too long to melt it all."
 "Blow fire on the snow while we're in a cabin made of wood? You'll burn us down," Shino pointed out from his eeiry presence in the shadows. Sasuke looked around, checking them. He had been edgy from responsibility ever since Kakashi had asked him to be in charge. He knew Naruto resented it, but so did he. When he looked at his teammates faces, especially Sakura and Hinata's pale faces, he felt guilty. And if they could be called friends, it was worse.

 All the guys came together and pitched their coats at the freezing girls, and Naruto was sown to just his black undershirt, and Sasuke his blue Uchiha short-sleve.
 "But Nartuo-" Sakura had protested, as she did with Sasuke.
 "I'm warm, really!" Naruto insisted, and ironically enough it was true. Somehow his insides felt warm and fiery. He came to the conclusion that it might be the hot chakra of the Kyubii, giving him this usefull energy. 
 Later, inevitably, a problem arised with the grumble of Naruto's stomach. "Man, I'm hungry!" He said, absentmindedly. "Where did my pack get to?"
 "Uh-oh. That just reminded me.." Sakura's eyes widened. "I-I...dropped mine when Kiba grabbed me!"
 "Uh-oh...yeah, I dropped mine running.." Sasuke ground his teeth.
 "Are you serious?" Kiba said, but calmly. "Okay, who has their packs?" Hinata, Sasuke, Kiba, and Shino had their packs. Hinata even had Kurenai's, too (she happened to be holding it for her) which led to more questions about how the Jounin's would survive, and if they did.
 "We have to ration carefully," Sasuke told them. They took all the food they had and divided it equally. They didn't know how long they would be there.

LATE EVENING

 Kiba looked sympathetically and the hungry faces. Turned out the rations done by Sakura where very bare-bone limited, because they didn't know how long to ration for. It was worse because no one knew what to do with themselves, but watch their icy breaths rise in the air and voice their worries about the storm.

 "We should watch the weather more closely," Sasuke said. "I'll keep watch tonight in case anything happens."
 "But what's the point?" Sakura asked. "We're trapped in here, nothing will happen."
 "I agree with Sasuke. We don't know, it's been a day and a half," Kiba pitched in. So Sasuke was going to stay up that night. They were finally tired enough to go to sleep, and swallowed their pride enough to huddle near eachother, to fend off the cold. Sakura laid on one side of Naruto.
 "Naruto.." She whispered, inching nearer to him."Why are you so warm?" Heat waves pulsated off of him.
 "I don't know...you think I'm really warm?" Naruto said, comfused. He thought he was the only one who could feel it. He took Hinata's hands in his.
 "Hinata what do you think."
 "Oh-um w-well you are r-r-really warm!" He felt good that night, with two girls sleeping next to him, and everyone else around him. He was helping them, keeping them safe, with the exception of that Sasuke who wasn't near him at all. He had to be away from them all, watching nothing. There was nothing for him, and Naruto felt bad. 
 Why did he feel bad? Everyone was sleeping but him and Sasuke. His hand picked at the sleeve of his coat, which Sakura had wrapped around her, and he stared at his hand, himself, everyone around him. Hinata, then Sakua. It made him happy. He felt bad for Sasuke because he was alone, and he didn't get to experience the same "love" Naruto thought he had around him now. Everyone was huddled around him, together, thriving off of his warmth. He touched Hinata's shulder and warmth flushed into her face. He never felt anything like it.
 Naruto believed that ins some way he and Sasuke were the same. He wanted this feeling for Sasuke too. Togetherness.


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Nov 23, 2006)

awww what a cute story!you write very good please write more i would like to see what happens next!(:


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 23, 2006)

I love the way you're able to bring out Naruto's sensitive side.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 24, 2006)

I have the next update ready but I think I'll wait a little longer...


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Nov 24, 2006)

That was really good! You capture the characters very well. I can't wait for the next update.


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Nov 24, 2006)

You are a godesss!!!!!!!!!! reps=!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 25, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> I have the next update ready but I think I'll wait a little longer...



PUT IT OUT!!!!!  its been a day already so put it out!!  i need to know what happens next!!  Verrry good update BTW.

-Reps InoSakuShine for being cool-


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 25, 2006)

Haha, okay! Thanks everyone for reading-KK san nice job on The#1Stunna's sig!
*This is a litlle short but i'll update sooner. 


  Accepting Affection

EARLY, EARLY, EARLY DAY 7>> BACK TO THE PRESENT!!

 It was awfully cold and stuffy in there, and Sasuke regretted every second of it. It was his turn to keep watch, and he wondered how the hell they ever got in this situation. Sasuke watched over his sleeping teammates, minus Kakashi and Kurenai. He watched Naruto's sleeping figure inch closer and closer to Hinata, until his hand brushed her shoulder, and her eyes fluttered open while she blushed. Then she closed her eyes once more, probably in bliss. 

 He didn't really know what he was doing up, he didn't want to sleep, he didn't want to keep watch, but he didn't want to be with them. He didn't want to, and he couldn't. His eyelids started to close but he flickered them open and got up to alert himself. He began to walk over to the window.
 His footsteps were light, he didn't want to wake them up. But, as he lifted a foot something tugged it down while the other already left the ground. Not good, as the result was tripping. Tripping into the mass of bodies on the floor. Luckily his reflexes were always sharp, even in darkness, and he thrust his arms out to prevent himself from crushing Sakura's head. He was hovering inches above her above her.

 He heard somebody snicker, and turned his head. Naruto was lying on the floor, but his eyes were wide and alert, and he had tripped him.
 "Idiot! What the hell are you doing?"
 "Come on, sleep here." He wished he would get that grin off his face.
 "Sorry, I don't want to double-date with you and-" he nodded his head towards Hinata. Naruto's grin shifted a little, and he disregareded that comment. Sasuke tried a little clumsily to get off of Sakura without waking her, but a hand pulled him over, and he landed, thud, on his back. He was on his back in between Naruto and Sakura. Hinata was on the other side. Kiba was above.
 "Damn it! You-" Sasuke swore and Sakura clasped onto his arm.Naruto saw that he fit snugly between them. Sakura was quite comfortable, but would awaken if Sasuke pulled from her grasp.
 "See...." Naruto said quietly and rolled onto his back, "It's not that bad..." Sasuke had a feeling he knew what he was talking about, it wasn't really about lying there, althohugh partly it was. He chose not to answer, and instead waited for Sakura to move. He was getting too comfortable.

 Damn....Naruto really was warm. Blasts of heat hit him in the face, made his eyes feel heavy. Sakura's skin was so soft, her arm on his. Her breath was sweet as her pink hair. Did he hear her whisper "Sasuke..."? Naruto watched him and smiled warmly, and turned his head. He smiled too at Hinata kindly, 
and although they were in this situation, he felt that truly for once everything was good. And Sasuke had finally learned to accept some affection, because, it felt good. Even if he had to rather forcibly.
 Their breath rose in the air, into one big cloud, but it looked more like steam than ice.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 25, 2006)

Very good update.


----------



## Cmac (Nov 25, 2006)

i agree with steven. hey steven we keep running in to each other


----------



## Rurouni Kenshin (Nov 25, 2006)

That was an interesting update, including the character development of Sasuke. No cliffhangers? Oh well, it's still pretty good.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 25, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> Haha, okay! Thanks everyone for reading-KK san nice job on The#1Stunna's sig!
> *This is a litlle short but i'll update sooner.
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic Update!!  

Me want more........when me get more???

***Can someone teach me how to use Corel PaintShop Pro XI???  I dont get it...theres so much stuff its complicated....


----------



## LazerGod121 (Nov 25, 2006)

good so far... i like naruhina...


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Nov 25, 2006)

That was awesome! I can't wait for the next update.


----------



## Nevara Araven (Nov 25, 2006)

Is this a saku/sasu(sorry i cant pair on the spurr of a moment)
and a naru/hina fanfic? If so, thats awesome. Its really good. The wild demon boar reminded me of Hayao Miyazaki's "Princess Mononoke" which is great since they(cartoon network) doesnt show the month of Miyazaki like they said they would. but anyway, good fanfic. I hope you keep writing it.


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Nov 25, 2006)

*Hey!*

You rock!   :abduct


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 26, 2006)

Nevara araven, this is a NaruHina but with some SasuSaku (can't stay away from my favorite pairing..!) Thanks, I really appreciate you people reading my fanfic-the people I can always count on to read any of my writing and the random people that just decided to read it, thanks! I promise the next update will be later today, i just have to finish it!


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 26, 2006)

Coolness. They keep getting better.


*Spoiler*: __ 



to InoSakushine: By the way, I put that description of Rukia in my thread in case you still needed it.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Nov 26, 2006)

I love how this fic is written! I'm not a big NaruHina fan, but I like how you're slowly developing their relationship. It makes it SO much more believable. Cant' wait to read some more!


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Nov 26, 2006)

Watch the flower blossom!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks, guys! Yeah I tried to make it like, a 'patient love', sound familliar? Thanks, StevenPinhead.

Bitter Frost

2 DAYS EARLIER

 "Kiba, help him!" Kurenai called her last words as the heavy snow completely buried her. Ice crystals filled her mouth, her ears, everything. It felt as if it had been forever. She finally began to lose conciousness, for not even her strength could propel her through the hundreds of pounds of pressure. As her eyesight egded darknees, she heard a small voice.
 "FireFlower Jutsu!" Then a balst of light filled her closed eyelids, and then it ceased. Willfully, she found cold air seep into her mouth. Greatfully she took in great breath-fulls of air, and tried to move. She couldn't move her body, it was numb. She oculd only feel the cold.
 But then, too, she discovered, she could also feel the warm. Hot hands slid under her back, and lifted her up. Right before her eyes closed she saw a silver haired man with a scar on his eyes looked severly at her. Kakashi.

 Kurenai finally stirrred, awoke, and clammered to her feet.
 "Your okay?" Kakashi asked seriously.
 "Where are the Genin?" she asked. 
 "They ran for shelter. I think they made it. It's been a day." She found she was by a hot fire, and couldn't stand it. She was warm, while her Hinata was cold and starving.
 "It's okay," he added. "When the snow clears, we'll get them. As soon as we find out where we are."
 "No," she said in despair. "They'll freeze or starve by the time it clears...Hinata..." He camem over to her, and placed a hand on her shoulder reassuringly.
 "Don't worry, they're with my team."

 PRESENTLY

 "H-Hinata? Are y-you okay?" Naruto crawled over to the blank faced girl. She was sitting on the floor, unmoving. Her eyelids finally blinked slowly and painfully, and her summoned effort allowed her to turn her head.
 "Yes," she said in the smallest voice. He looked around. He knew they couldn't live long in these conditions;half-starved, freezing. It was dangerous. Already, like the others, frostbite was creeping into his fingers, and rendered some of them useless. 
 "Hinata..." he uttered and picked up her hand, feeling how cold her hand was. He summoned a burst a heated chakra and wamred her as much as she could. She didn't say anything, but from her milky eyes he knew she wished she could do something for him, too. She wished she wasn't so useless.
 Naruto moved away from her, making his rounds. Sakura, Kiba, Akamaru, they allowed him to lend them some heat. Naruto hated seing his friends this way. He had to watch them, slowly dieing. And then he looked at his own hands. He didn't relise that his body too was giving in. His fingers were blue and purple, frost covered his eyelashes, hunger clawed at his stomach. But, he swore, he, they, weren't going to die! Not here, at least.

1 DAY AGO

 "What do you mean by that?" Kurenai retorted bitterly. "My team is just as-"
 "I mean," Kakashi told her softly, "That Naruto won't let anything happen to Hinata." She fell quiet, and a small smile played on her lips.
 "Yeah.." She braced herself and looked around her. 
 "Kurenai. Let's go find them."
 "Not yet. We have to wait a little longer, else we have no hope. The snow must have completely buried that cabin sevral feet over. We coudl easily walk over them."
 "My nindogs can track their scent." He pulled a scroll from his pocket and performed a a few comlicated hand signs. Some fierce looking hounds "poofed!"ed into existance, sinking in the snow. Kurenai let them smell Sakura's pack, which oddly Kakashi picked up.
 "It's going to take a while in this snow," Kakashi said. "YOu may have been right-it's deep."
 "But it looks like they have a trail!" The trained nindogs sniffed the snow and traversed across it as best as their little paws could stay above it. The weight of the bigger ones made them sink continuously.
 Kakashi was focused and alert, a change noticed by Kurenai. He now evaluated her every word, and was more than aware of her presence. So aware he noticed her eyes boring into the back of his head.
 "Something wrong?" he asked seriously. She averted her eyes, down to the soft snow banks.
 "Kakashi, can I ask you something?"
 "Hm?" He didn't make it any easier.
 "Have you been ignoring me? All the time before this?" Her eyes shot towards him but he wasn't looking at her. His silence confused her, but finally through his mask he said,
 "A little."
 "What! Why?" She threw herself right in front him, demanding his eye contact. She could have sworn that concealed under that mask was a taunting smile. "Kakashi it's not funny," she said, despite her own mouth twitching into a small smile. What game was he playing with her this time?
 She should have seen it coming. The whole time she became Jounin, she despised Kakashi in her own way. At first it seemed that she liked him, until she got to know him. He was arrogant. He was pretencious. Above all, he loved to torture her and Asuma.
 Her and Asuma? Kurenai and Asuma... Her thoughts hadn't even skimmed that subject all the time that they were on this mission. All she could think about was Kakashi and his refusal to talk to her, and where annoyance should have been bitterness took it's place.
 "So what? You were just toying with me? With my feeling?"
 "Toying with your feelings?" For the first time, a note of bitterness crept into his voice. "No. You knew I..." He trailed off, a look of anooyance flickered in his eye.
 "Liked me?"
 "And you ignored me. Day after day," he sighed, unusually open, "You turned me down. You are toying with me."
 "So you wanted revenge?" Her voice as cold as the snowflakes that melted on her skin.
 "No...." Her face softened. "I just thought if I ignored you like you did me, you would want my attention." Her tunred away from her, but he was not angry as she expected him to be. He had already said too much, as far as he was concerned.
 "Kakashi..." She tunred him around with a pale hand. "I didn't know. I'm sorry." Kakashi didn't know if his plan had worked, ha, or if this moment was geniune but his face was now inches from hers.
 "-And I'm sorry about this, too," She said as she avoided him. "But I can't do this, not while our Genin..." The kunoichi's usually strong voice was light and contemplated.
 "It's okay..." But his hand brought her back. Closer. Bitterness is gone.
 Inevitably, Give what you get.

******
Oh, sorry, did I mention this fics a little KurenaixKakashi? Oops...Shiru would hate this...


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 27, 2006)

Eek. Not looking so good for them.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 27, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> Thanks, guys! Yeah I tried to make it like, a 'patient love', sound familliar? Thanks, StevenPinhead.
> 
> Bitter Frost
> 
> ...



Oh god...I cant believe they are just going to sit there and do...whatever it is they are going to do and leave the genin out there!!  UGH!!!  

Nice update!!  You deserve the Hinata seal of approoval!!!


----------



## Neji-kun's_girl (Nov 27, 2006)

the clikky things are called mandibles i think....n.n if i'm wrong i'm sorry


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Nov 27, 2006)

Good update my friend! *Drools* Kakashi...


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for reading!


               -30 Degrees, Inside and Out?

 "I think..it' over," Kiba voiced to Shino. It was over. There were dying, and the concept of time vanished. They could have been there for days, weeks, no one could guess. They were now famished, all the food had run out. They lay starved, frozen, dying.
 "We have to do something," Naruto said hoarsly, but they were too weakend by starvation, and some had lost fingers and toes to frostbite. "Maybe some snow melted. We could open the window and-"
 "Be crushed by tons of pressure," Sasuke said weakly.
 "Try your fire jutsu," Naruto insisted.
 "And be burned alive. Naruto, don't do anything crazy. It's just...over..." Kiba pleaded.
 "No! I don't want to die, not like this. Sitting down doing nothing!" His own legs had betrayed him. They fell like lead beneath him. He couldn't even quite summon the strength to go wake Sakura up again. Her eyes kept closing on her pale white face, and they feared that she might open them again. She was slumped up against the wall, something resting under her blue fingers.

 Oh, it was that. The thing that put them all in this jeopardy. Suddenly, two urges arose in him. One, the sudden sense of proudness that overcame him. After all that happened, she still had the package. Never forgot about the mission. Good job, Sakura. And he might never get a chance to tell her, and she was getting so strong...
 The second emotion that flooded his head was the overwhelming urge to rip that box, to shred it apart. He wanted to know exactly just what he was dying for. He was suffering the most, just watching his friends slowly deteriorate.

 Hinata struggled to keep her eyes open, and shoved her hands into her coat pockets. Akamaru nuzzled her with his comforting fur, and fixed her with begging eyes that said,"Hang in there!" She tried to smile weakly at him. She didn't know if they were going to die here, and started to believe they would. Inside her coat, her fists clenched in frustration. She was working so hard, for nothing if they went out like this. She tried so hard. A failure, they called her, she called herself. She would never get to prove herself to them now, to herself, to Naruto. None of it mattered now. But one thing she wouldn't have; she won't die without completing her dream.
 Everyone gaped as Hinata found strength to stand on her two shaky legs. One step at a time, she was closer and closer to Naruto. Closer. Closer. Defying her body's protests, she reached him. She fell to the floor again with relief.
 "Hey, good job Hinata," Naruto said, his voice bot able to rise above a sore whisper. "You haven't given up either, then?" Her white eyes grazed the floor for a moment, because, in fact, she did, which was why she was going to do this. But she had to be strong. For him, at least.

 "Naruto," she said softly. "I-I wanted to t-tell you something, j-j-just in case we don't make it..." Her voice was stuttering from the cold as well as her own nervousness.
 "Oh, so you've given up? Is that it?" His voice rose in the chilly air.
 "No, Naruto...please..."
 "I'm sorry Hinata. I just need you to tell me that you haven't given up yet. Not you..." 
 "No," She said comfortingly, and softly. She looked at him kindly. "I-I just want you to know...."


----------



## Neji-kun's_girl (Nov 28, 2006)

I like this chapter, it shows Hinata is strong and she can gather courage to tell Naruto somthing that I think I know what it is n.n keep up the good work!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 28, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> Thanks for reading!
> 
> 
> -30 Degrees, Inside and Out?
> ...



Kind of short, but still awesome!!  Update soon!!!  I want to see Hinata tell him about her feelings...so don't ruin it!!

  Good Work


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry these are getting short. Im still working on the next chapter, itll be tough.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Nov 29, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> Sorry these are getting short. Im still working on the next chapter, itll be tough.


 
Take your time on in it! We don't want it to be rushed.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 29, 2006)

Kouu Koigokoro said:


> Take your time on in it! We don't want it to be rushed.



LOL speak for yourself Kouu-chan!!!!  I dont want it to be rushed but I want it as quick as possible!!!  LOL


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 30, 2006)

Hidden Strength, Hidden Tears: Hinata's Confession

  Hinata drew in a long breath. "Naruto," she began.
 "I just want you to know how I feel about you now, in case I never get to tell you. And how I feel about myself. I know I'm not much, but I'm trying to change, I had hope for myself."
 "Had?" Naruto echoed.
 "I had confidence. And I know I'm a failure, but I learned people can change, just by watching one person, and I admire them a lot," her words were getting quicker. "This boy, he didn't have a friend in the world. I didn't understand, everyday I watched him. I didn't know why people shunned him when they should have been looking up to him. All that time, I wanted to tel him but I couldn't. I watched him, and those people make him feel like dirt. Like nothing, and what did he do?" She paused feverishly.

  "You proved them worng! No matter what you didn't give up, what human being could do that? You laughed it off, and became so strong! You said, Naruto, that you would be Hokage one day, and I believe it! I think, that just maybe, maybe, you know I could be like you? But now we here and I w-wanted you to know that that's what I think of you. I think your the strongest ninja alive."

 Hinata ended, relaxed her fist, and looked up at the person she admired most. She saw Naruto's pale face staring at her, mouth slightly hanging open. Then a small wonderous smile began to unfold in the corner of his mouth. HE began to laugh feverishly.
 "H-Hinata," he stammered. "You, know-I-I wish I could say the same thing about you. At first, I just thought you were okay, y-you were different, but w-weird and n-n-now-..." He coudln't believe what he heard. He knew what he felt, but it was too overwhelming. He didn't know what to tell her, or why he was laughing when inside he was crying. 

 To think, all this time he had a friend. All this time she saw something in him no one else did. To think, he was not alone. Someone believed in him even before. All the time he tried to stand out and shine, and she saw what he really was. 
  Hinata looked at him, and didn't tremble. For once, she thought she would be strong, and someone could take care of him for once. He always had to be by himself, be strong for himself, and since she knew somewhat what he might be feeling, she asked,
 "Naruto? Are you okay?"
 "Hi-HInata..is that really what you think of me?"
 "Yes."
 He closed his eyes, tears glazing under his eyelids, but he was too happy to let them show. He leaned foward and put his arms around her frail body.
 "Hinata," he said. "Thank you." Words of gratitude can explain everything.

 So, this is where he was supposed to be all along? He hadn't realised it sooner. Something flared inside him, a powerful feeling overtook him. He was warm, in someone else's arms for the first time. She was warm. Everything was warm. Then it was hot. It kept getting hotter! Burning! He had to get away!

  All around him, through closed eyes, he heard barking dog, felt the heat of flames. Strong arms grabbed him and yanked him away from it. Silently, he cried, Hinata! And then he passed out.


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Nov 30, 2006)

That was so cool! Good job!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Nov 30, 2006)

Yay! *claps* That was awesome! I don't understand why didn't make Hinata stutter, though.


----------



## Evi (Nov 30, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 30, 2006)

That last little paragraph was a bit wierd...care to explain a bit more?


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 1, 2006)

my thoughts kakashi n kuneai saved them the barkin a nin dog from kakashi the fire  kakashi's jutsu n the hand probly kuneai


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 1, 2006)

^^ Exactly right, every single one.


Healing and a Broken Confession

 Water seeping into his back made Naruto open his eyes, but he found it hard to rise. He had always found it hard to rise, but he managed, so now he propped himself up on his elbows and looked around wearily. All around him he saw his teammates, lying passed out in the snow. He saw Kakashi and Kurenai taking at last Sakura out of the cabin, with it's roof torn off and in flames. Kakashi stopped blowing flames, and he saw Naruto struggling.

 "Lie, down, Naruto," He said. "It's alright now." He lay back down and passed out again, against his wish to make sure everyone was alright. 
 Kurenai pulled the last of their students out of the burning rubble. She lay her gently in the snow, and looked worriedly at Hinata.

 "Look at that," she said, turning her attention back to sakura, and Kakashi's eyes were already on her. Sakura sill clutched their mission's most vital item: the box, unconcious.
 "Good girl," Kakashi dismissed his nindogs.



DAY LATER (What day is it anyway?)

 They all sat in a loose circle, discussing their future plans. The jounin allowed them quite a time to heal, stressed by Kurenai, and they finally began to thaw. The Jounin didn't push them or ask them about what had happened, because it was clear that no one wanted to talk about the painful experience.

 Currently, they were relaxing. Surprisingly the sun shone out bright today after the dreary snow storm. It seems that the sun always shines after bad weather. Hinata rests up against a maple tree, it's golden leaves dropping into the breeze's current. She opened her eyes to see eyes a blue as the sky glowing in front of her.

 Of course, she jumped.
 "Hey, Hinata," Naruto said softly, kneeling in front of her. His fingers were pushing together in a nervous kind of way.
 "N-Naruto! Hi!" Her back stiffened against the maple tree as she sat up straighter.
 "Um, hey," he continued. "I'm glad we all made it out alive back there. Uh, good job."
 "Good job?"
 "Yeah. Good job and not giving up!" He said, scratching the back of his head and grinning. "You said y-you try to be like me, right? Well we're on our way, don't you think!" He began to laugh nervously, quite unlike the usual "overconfident" blond haired cannon.

 "Y-Yeah! Thanks! What do you mean, "we?" She wondered.
 "Well, I'm not there yet either. I'm still trying to prove myself. We can make the journey together."
 Somehow, words escaped from her mouth, "It seems that you never were truly alone, neither me. All this time I was making it with you." Hinata turned white at her own words. She hoped he knew what she meant.
 "If only I had known, I think it would have been easier," His eyes averted to the ground. He held out a hand. "Thanks, Hinata, again. Friends, right?"

. . . . . 

 Friends? She bit her tounge and grilled the slighrly shaking hand he offered her when she realised the flaw of her confession. Precisely, she told Naruto how she felt about him, BUT-not once did she say, "I love you." He. Still. Didn't. Know. And she felt bad, because she told him all this but he still didn't have the warmth of love. Possibly, was he now more alone than he had ever been? She took his hand and shook it quietly.


 He wished he had her. He wanted her so bad. The only one who ever believed in him, the first person he truly loved and that truly cared about him. This was different from Sakura. Naruto had the chance for true love, mutually. But he found himself as shy as Hinata now, and wished she liked him, too.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 1, 2006)

LOL Naruto is such an idiot!!  He is sooo blind...and now he's Hinata #2 LOL what a dumbass.

Awesome!  Update again!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 2, 2006)

That was really good! And, ye-spiffy, Naruto can be a dumbass.


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Dec 2, 2006)

Good update!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 2, 2006)

The question is who's gonna crack first now.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for reading!

Like Christmas

The time finally came that they were prodded to continue the mission they set out to accomplish.
 "We're going onto the main road, as long as we're careful we'll be fine," Kurenai instructed them. "The town we're trying to get to is one over from the village that we're going to stop and get supplies from. It's not far..." She was right. It wasn't long before they immerged from a secret path onto a main road, busy with travelers from afar.

 They started towards the village's gates. It was snowing very lightly, but it didn't frighten them. Hinata only pulled her hood down over her face to protect it from the light wind. They passed through the town's gates undisturbed. The village looked like their own, but had a different theme.

 It looked blue and silvery, it's fountains were frozen over and the people in it all wore furry coats, adapted to the conditions of the land. For a moment their blue-glazed eyes passed over them, for it seemed they were not used to guests this time of season. Soon Kakashi and Kurenai delegated the Genin each tasks to aid them:

Kiba and Naruto: Buy food

Shino and Hinata: Get supplies

Sasuke and Sakura: find somewhere to stay

 What could happen? And they're off!


 "Come on, Kiba, I'm cold!" Naruto whined, disgruntled at his assigned companion. 
 "Whatever." Kiba was quite content with that furball Akamaru perched comfortably on top of his head. They walked everywhere, trying to find a place to stay. Kiba made Naruto stop to ask the local villagers about it.
 "Excuse me!" Naruto asked a random girl. "Do you know anywhere travelers could stay for just a night?"
 "Sure! Theres a place up ahead! JUst go right, then straight, then take a left, then it's around the corner!"

 "Thanks!" He skipped over to Kiba, boasting of his discovery. "That way!" The began to head in the direction, Naruto rubbing and hugging himself briskly. "At least...it's not as cold as it was when...."
 "You said it," Kiba agreed, and his memory took him back to that frosy experience. Then through his recollection he thought of something else.

 Kiba turned to Naruto curiously. "When Hinata came over to you, just before we were rescued. What did she say?" That caught Naruto offguard and before he could stop himself a blush spread quicly across his face.
 "Nothing!" He said, too quickly. Kiba fixed him with a sly eye. Cunning.
 "Yeah, well, I saw you guys hug."
 "W-What?" He stammered.
 "Come on! Spill!" Kiba insisted.

 "Why?" An edge of anger crept into his voice. "So you can critisize me? And tell me I'm not good enough for Hinata?" He was swiftly knocked on the head by the glaring boy.

 "Actually, Naruto, not at all. Actually, since what happened I think I've gained a lot of respect for you. Before, I was just giving you a hard time," he paused, in his own thought. "But the way you handled yourself back there...You saved everyone. You gave warmth, and you didn't give up. I guess I've only seen your immature side, but you were....good." Naruto gaped at him, disbelieving.

 "But what if I'm not good enough for her..." His eyes struck the ground.
 "You kidding me? Your her idol!" He exclaimed-the he covered his mouth. "Oh-crap."


 "I already know. That's what she told me. What she thought about me-it made me so happy, yet it made me feel worse than ever. I felt like it was Christmas."
 "How? Christmas? So...you were happy?"
 "Not your Christmas," he said quietly. "My Christmas. Alone. Like I'm not even worth anything. Like I know I have friends, but that's all I'll ever have. No one can ever love me-" he broke off, terrified at how much he had just revealed to Kiba.  He caught Kiba's eye, which was looking just as bad as he sounded.

 Kiba felt worse for Naruto than for himself. But he thought he had some news that would cheer him up a little.
 "So," he said, awkwardly. "You still don't know?"
 "Know what?"
 "So you like Hinata, but she don't like you?"
 "What else is new," he said roughly.
 "KID! BAKA! HINATA IS IN LOVE WITH YOU AND ALWAYS HAS BEEN!"


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 3, 2006)

I thought Sasuke and Sakura were going to find a place to stay...


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 3, 2006)

Kouu Koigokoro said:


> I thought Sasuke and Sakura were going to find a place to stay...



Thats what I thought too...Or did we read it wrong?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 3, 2006)

It said Naruto & Kiba: get some food 

Anywasy VERY GOOD STORY ! I WISH FOR THE UPDATE ! WANNA SEE NARUTOS REACTION !


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 3, 2006)

I KNOW LOL IM SO SORRY1 I began to write then I just realised!! I was going to change it but nah, they ARE going to get the food. So I'm going to work that into the plot, how's that sound? You'll see!!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2006)

Is next chapter done yet ?


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry, still working on it. It's coming!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, as long as I do get it, I'm happy.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 5, 2006)

Kouu Koigokoro said:


> Well, as long as I do get it, I'm happy.



Me Too!!

Me and Kouu are like your biggest fans!!!  LOL

*Listens to The Game-"Lets Ride"*


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm a very big fan too.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> Me Too!!
> 
> Me and Kouu are like your biggest fans!!!  LOL
> 
> *Listens to The Game-"Lets Ride"*



Yeah Right ! like im not a big fan eh !?!?!?


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 6, 2006)

Psh, I am _so _her biggest fan.  JK, but I very well could be.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh, I love this. You're all argueing how big of fans you are! THANKS to you all:
Drain
KK-san
Steven Pinhead
Tha#1Stunna

And REPS to you all. ANyone I missed? Also update-later today


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 6, 2006)

Ye-spiffy, update!! Can't wait.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 6, 2006)

Relief Just Relax


 "W-what? What are you saying?" Naruto asked, a new feeling of warmth and hope shining in his eyes.

 "It's so obvious. I can't believe she told you all that, but she forgot to mention that she loves you. She always has. It's going to be, man, so awkward between you two. But I bet I'm doing her a favor by telling you." The joyous blond boy latched onto Kiba's jacket, and jumped up and down.
 "I-I'm so HAPPY! YEAH!" It was like the first time he was ever truly happy in his life. Why didn't she ever tell him before? As he dragged Kiba in every direction, he finally asked,
 "Naruto? Where are we going?" His bright eyes snapped into attention and looked every which way. 
 "Uh...she said...left then.."
 "Argh!" He snatched a list from Naruto's hands. "Didn't you write it down?" Then. His eyes closed in silent fury. "Naruto!" He waved the crinkled paper violently.

It said:

Kiba and Naruto: Buy food

Shino and Hinata: Get supplies

Sasuke and Sakura: find somewhere to stay

 "WE'RE SUPPOSED TO GET THE FOOD!" He hollered at his blank face. "Out of all of us, Kakashi chooses to give the list to you in case you forget, because who can forget their mission? Apparently-" he continued to rant on while Naruto scratched his head and dragged him to the food market.
 "It doesn't matter how you get there, we're bound to mess up somehow," Naruto said. "What matters is that we reach the right place at the end!"
 "What, is that your life motto or something?" Kiba snapped, still heated. They entered the market and set to work.



SAKURA AND SASUKE

  Yes! She was grouped with Sasuke! -Sakura's thoughts

  What the hell was Kakashi thinking? -Sasuke's thoughts


 "Sasuke, you think maybe we should stop and ask for direction?" He shook his head and searched for a place. Not talkative today, eh? His mood sapped her own. Sakura's attempts to start a conversation failed weakly. In her own way, she felt like a failure too.

 "I'm just glad we made it out of there alive," she voiced to him, inheriting a relaxed tone. That's all it really was. She felt relieved to say that aloud. She wished he woudl talk to her, but was satisfied at the fact that she was alive. Just being near her. Like when she woke up in the middle of the night so see Sasuke sleeping between her and Naruto. THAT was the way it should be.
 Somehow it seemed that he could sense she was thinking abou that. His eyes gave off a murderous aura, but she had grown accustomed to it. 

 Why did Sakura feel so at home in the cold eyes of Sasuke? Naruto, she knew now, was beyond her grasp. She had pushed that baby bird off the edge, and set him free, out on his own. He had flown to Hinata, and she was happy for him, and the least bit jealous. From then on she knew she had to be stronger for herself. After all:

_Who do you turn to 
when the only person in the world
who could stop you from crying
is exactly the on making you cry?_


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 6, 2006)

Very good. I love the SasuxSaku parts of this fic.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 6, 2006)

Typical Naruto, and a mature Sakura. Lovin it.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 6, 2006)

I Hate SasuSaku period LOL

Great Chappie!!  I thought Sakura would realize what an asshole Sasuke is and try to get Naruto Back...but...I guess not!


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 6, 2006)

Do you not see all them SasuSaku banners in InoSakuShine's sig?


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 6, 2006)

Ooops...didn't notice...well....its true...im not bashing or anything I just really hate the way Sasuke acts to Sakura and I think she deserves better than him


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 6, 2006)

I think the way Sakura likes Sasuke shows that she won't give up on something or someone even if she could do better. She's like, made up her mind and she's not gonna change it.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 6, 2006)

That just says she is dense, like Naruto for not realizing Hinata likes him, except she can't get it through her head that it will never happen with Sasuke.  Plus, he made her cry in ep 109 i believe...and I like NaruSaku Better


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 6, 2006)

That doesn't mean she's dense. I mean, if you really love someone you aren't going to give up on 'em, are you?


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 6, 2006)

If I know it's an impossible love, why not?  I mean if I were to give up on someone I loved(in a relationship kinda way and they didn't love me) I wouldn't totally abandon them, just stop trying to get them to fall in love with me.  You understand right?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 7, 2006)

Good Chapter .. i like the way Sasuke Totaly Ignore Sakura  i mean she might do something nasty for him lol and he just jumps up looking at her  well anyways ai also like the way naruto react .. cant wait to see what happends next.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 7, 2006)

N-E way Kouu, back to our heated debate to pass the time 'till the next chap.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 7, 2006)

Haha, I love how you guys are keeping yourselvs amused. I side with Kou, sorry Stunna. Dont make me go into my whole SasuSaku rant! When I get int o that I never stop! Anyway I'm half through the next update, and thanks Drain, and Steven Pinhead by the way. You'll see whats going on. Remeber this is mainly NaruHina but it has SasuSaku.


OK MY SASUSAKU RANT!:

 Blah, blah, so Sasuke treats Sakura like nothing! WELL thats waht makes their pairing awesome: Sakura can be a little ignorant, like with Naruto, so shes no worse than SAsuke, but you have to admire how she will always be there for him, and he needs that. He deosnt say it, because he cant, but he probably appreciates her always being there.
 Sasuke is more alone than you think. Fangirls are not his true friends, and he cant even react towards his real friends because he deosnt know how anymore. Sakura actually knows him not, and her undying loyalty shows her true strength, how she can hold onto something so hard to love. Once you love someone, if you say you truly love them, you dont just stop loving them.
 Sasuke acts like a jerk because...well, I could go through a whole thing about how hes emotionally damaged and how someone he loved betrayed him and killed everyone thatmeant something to him so nows he shut down to protect and focus himself but in short, this:



Thats my shortcut. Sakura is the only one thats there for him all the way now, Naruto too, but hes not obvious friends with him, but Sakura will never let go of him. You understand what Im saying? It slike shes the only one who can get through to him, and he probably resents that. He acts cold to everyone but he probably on the inside loves her: if it wasn't for Itachi they would be together.

Woah...so long you would think its an update! Sorry, next time. And i conclude my argument and leave The#1Stunna and KK-san to battle it out.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Totally off topic with story discussion_ 





Tha#1Stunna said:


> If I know it's an impossible love, why not? I mean if I were to give up on someone I loved(in a relationship kinda way and they didn't love me) I wouldn't totally abandon them, just stop trying to get them to fall in love with me. You understand right?


 
No, I don't understand. If you truly love someone you will _not_ give up on getting them to love you. And again, it really just shows that Sakura is patient and strong enough to have hope for an almost impossible relationship. 



			
				InoSakuShine said:
			
		

> Blah, blah, so Sasuke treats Sakura like nothing! WELL thats waht makes their pairing awesome: Sakura can be a little ignorant, like with Naruto, so shes no worse than SAsuke, but you have to admire how she will always be there for him, and he needs that. He deosnt say it, because he cant, but he probably appreciates her always being there.
> Sasuke is more alone than you think. Fangirls are not his true friends, and he cant even react towards his real friends because he deosnt know how anymore. Sakura actually knows him not, and her undying loyalty shows her true strength, how she can hold onto something so hard to love. Once you love someone, if you say you truly love them, you dont just stop loving them.
> Sasuke acts like a jerk because...well, I could go through a whole thing about how hes emotionally damaged and how someone he loved betrayed him and killed everyone thatmeant something to him so nows he shut down to protect and focus himself but in short, this:
> 
> ...


 
What she said sums it up. Sasuke won't let anyone in because he's afraid of getting hurt again and he doesn't want to get tied down to someone when he could die in the midst of battle with Itachi.

I think he ignores Sakura because he doesn't want to put her through the pain he could cause her. I mean, he knows that if he died it would be awful for her and he doesn't want to make that even worse by showing her that he needs her.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 7, 2006)

Kouu Koigokoro said:


> *Spoiler*: _Totally off topic with story discussion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, there is some truth to what you girls(guys?) said, but you say Sasuke doesn't want to hurt her EMOTIONALLY yet he almost killed his best friend on more than one occasion.  That's the kind of stuff that leads me to believe that Sasuke can't possibly have feelings for her when he betrayed his village, almost killed his best friend, ran off with a psychopath, and refused to return to Konoha after 2 retrieval attempts AND on top of that, he called her annoying!!!(episodes 3 & 109)  And if Sasuke were afraid of getting hurt, he wouldn't have ran off with a lunatic.  Plus, if he didn't want to hurt her (or anyone for that matter), he would have stayed in Konoha.  IMO


----------



## LenKun (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry bri-chan, and whoever else is argueing this SHOULD end it, This isnt our fanfiction, he can do what he wants <3


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 8, 2006)

Richard you idiot...we're not arguing about the fanfic, we're arguing about the SasuSaku pairing to pass time.  And I think InoSaku is a girl...therefore not a HE(but im not sure)  anyway...I made my counter-arguement obove so Kouu and InoSaku plz respond to it as angrily as you can because im kinda bored


----------



## LenKun (Dec 8, 2006)

Which originated from the arguement over Sakura going back to Sasuke, am I right or no. And as for miseeing your Gender, sorry but usually I dont see girls go on rants via forum, besides bri-chan


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 8, 2006)

O HELL NO..........................STOP INTERFERING.  MY NAME IS BRIAN LOSER STOP CALLING ME BRI-CHAN

Sorry about the spammage InoSakuShine.....


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 8, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> Well, there is some truth to what you girls(guys?) said, but you say Sasuke doesn't want to hurt her EMOTIONALLY yet he almost killed his best friend on more than one occasion. That's the kind of stuff that leads me to believe that Sasuke can't possibly have feelings for her when he betrayed his village, almost killed his best friend, ran off with a psychopath, and refused to return to Konoha after 2 retrieval attempts AND on top of that, he called her annoying!!!(episodes 3 & 109) And if Sasuke were afraid of getting hurt, he wouldn't have ran off with a lunatic. Plus, if he didn't want to hurt her (or anyone for that matter), he would have stayed in Konoha. IMO


 

Psh, this doesn't include Naruto. Leave the poor kid out of it.

What you said could be true but Sasuke might've felt that by staying and ignoring her he might hurt he even more. He could've thought that it was better for him to leave and just forget about them, hoping they would do the same. And, when you like someone you almost always call them annoying. It's natural if you're ashamed of liking the person. 

Also, I'm glad that we're having this little, uh, talk because I'm getting ideas for a story.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 8, 2006)

LOL yes it does!! If Naruto Is Sasuke's best friend (even he said it so it's true), and Sasuke tried to KILL Naruto, what makes you think Sasuke even CONSIDERS what Sakura feels/is feeling????  He left for selfish reasons, almost got 5 fellow Leaf ninjas killed in the process, and caused Naruto and Sakura more pain than they were already in when he never payed attention to them.  And on top of that, during the second attempt to rescue him, he almost fatally stabbed Yamato and assaulted Naruto's mind with telekinesis.
And you think he cares about Sakura....

LOL I thought I would just be pissing you girls off, but evidently I'm being of some assistance.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 8, 2006)

*growl* Men are so hard to reason with. And, no, it doesn't! I don't care how Sasuke doesn't care about Naruto. 

But, I mean, eventually they're going to have to move on. And if Sasuke stayed he might've ended up getting together with Sakura and then being killed by Itachi when he was avenging his clan or whatever and that would cause Sakura more pain than him leaving. 

And with that, I'm stopping this because it's getting boring and we're starting to restate ourselves.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 8, 2006)

LOL...WOMEN ARE SOOOO TROUBLESOME...OK...When is te new chapter coming out?


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 8, 2006)

yea most women r toublesome n when is next update? 

.......im not sexist its just that women cuase drama n i h8 drama.......


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 8, 2006)

Well take my word for it I have personal experience.  Well, come to think of it, only most women are troublesome.  And I hate drama too...and what some people call "Emo".


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 9, 2006)

To clear things up, (but by all means, argue to pas time, i dont care!)
1. Im a girl! so it Kouu
2. Chan is a term of endearment for a girl, so Bri-chan doesnt make sence  
3. UPDATE TOMOROW-Sorry im so busy!
4. Sasuke deosnt have to secreatly love Sakura, just saying he probably deos care for her in some way! (but ive only seen the dub so...)
5. Men are so troublesome...!!


----------



## abichan (Dec 9, 2006)

PLEASE type it today. you write very good fanfiction, and i cant wait to read the next part.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 9, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> To clear things up, (but by all means, argue to pas time, i dont care!)
> 1. Im a girl! so it Kouu
> 2. Chan is a term of endearment for a girl, so Bri-chan doesnt make sence
> 3. UPDATE TOMOROW-Sorry im so busy!
> ...



About #1:  I knew that already...I told LenKun (Richie-chan)
About #2:  That's what I told him, but I guess he likes to joke like that.  And my name isn't Bri.......and I am most certainly not a girl. 
About #3:  YAY!!
About #4:  Yea but not in a romantic way...AND YOU'VE ONLY SEEN THE DUB!!??  WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU!!??  It's called YouTube K? 
About #5:  LOL yea...we are.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 9, 2006)

On the argument: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



SasuSaku has more evidence and likelihood than any other pairing. I mean come, stop pretending everything before the timeskip didn't happen.




On men and women:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Humans in general are troublesome by nature




So then, can we all stop arguinng? Yes? Good then .


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 9, 2006)

We stopped arguing a while ago...and "Arguing" is a bad way to put it.  It was more of a "Discussion".

SasuSaku = Bad IMO.  NaruSaku = Good,  NaruHina = Very Good

Please don't hate me for not liking your pairing.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 9, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> About #4: Yea but not in a romantic way...AND YOU'VE ONLY SEEN THE DUB!!?? WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU!!?? It's called YouTube K?


 
Actually, it's called Crunchyroll. They don't have to split the video into three different parts.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 9, 2006)

Kouu Koigokoro said:


> Actually, it's called Crunchyroll. They don't have to split the video into three different parts.



What is a Crunchyroll????  Never heard of that before.........


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 9, 2006)

Crunchyroll is a site that has a ton of different animes. I think it's a ton better than Youtube.


----------



## fists (Dec 10, 2006)

man i am dying!!!!!      my head is going to explode if that new chapter isn't coming soon please hurry please


----------



## LenKun (Dec 10, 2006)

Did you know that Bri-chan couldnt believe you read Yaoi?
ching chong ching, I cant understand you, go back to your country, eeheeheWhite POWER !!!HAHAahahjaasfasdf I just woke up, and I am histaricle, al;mfd;alm cant even Spell


----------



## fists (Dec 10, 2006)

well i got my ass handed to me by sasuke on the playstation2 game!  kyu


----------



## fists (Dec 10, 2006)

hey i have a little question . how do you make you avatar like those that you guys have?

please tell me . i am begging you


----------



## LenKun (Dec 10, 2006)

We cheat, avatars are the ultimate symbol of Narutism


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 10, 2006)

> eeheeheWhite POWER !!!HAHAahahjaasfasdf I just woke up, and I am histaricle, al;mfd;alm cant even Spell


WTF? White power??? Check yourself.

-I can't watch the subs cause my computer is so slow I cant watch stuff on the interney 
Sorry for the delay everyone: Heres the next chapter and i guarantee you the next one will be out very soon:

The Spy Setup

"What?" He asked coldly, watching her blank face, staring into nothing.
 "Nothing!" A sincere grin spread across her face."Just like I said. I'm happy we're alive. Aren't you?"
 How could I? He asked in his head. "Whatever."


HINATA AND SHINO

 Hinata blushed. Her face flushed pink. Shino edged away from her-he was wary of just how many facial expressions one could make at pure air. Hinata blushed, she smiled, she pushed her fingers together, she frowned. Just what was she thinking? He peered at her curiously through his dark glasses.

 She noticed and quickly stopped.
 "Are you okay?" He asked.
 "Yes!"
 "You look frustrated." Silence ensued until she gushed out everything to the very confidential boy. Oh, did she just say all that? Of course she did, actually the quiet Shino had been acting as her private diary since they first met. No one knew, because Shino would never tell. Not even Kiba. The only downfall was that he so quiet he hardly offered advice.

 "Um...do you think he l-l-li-" she stumbled awkwardly.
 He said in a deep voice, "Maybe. I can help you spy."
 "W-what? Spying?" A tiny fly swirled around Shino's head and Hinata got the message. A look of dawning comprehension filled her eyes and she looked even more restless.

 "Is it wrong?" she asked uncertainly. Shino shrugged and his spyfly zoomed into the distance, zipping around the corner and out of sight. Secretly, Hinata thought, Shino and his bugs were useful and she didn't care if it was wrong.

KAKASHI AND KURENAI

 "Kakashi, you gave all the tasks to the Genin. What are we going to do?" Kurenai planted her hands on her hips curiously. The snow fell gracefully around them, and she looked up at Kakashi's masked face.
 "I don't know. What do you want to do?" He asked suggestively. Kurenai raised an eyebrow.

~~!~~
Im really sorry this is so short but the next update will proabaly be out later today!! Its a good one, too


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2006)

SO SHORT !  so long for such short ...


----------



## LenKun (Dec 10, 2006)

It was a quote, so please dont take it offenseivly, DAVE CHAPELLE, funny stuff


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 10, 2006)

I liked that chapter! I can't wait for more.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 10, 2006)

LenKun said:


> It was a quote, so please dont take it offenseivly, DAVE CHAPELLE, funny stuff



NEVER post stupid shit like that AGAIN.  EVER.  STOP CALLING ME BRI-CHAN IT'S PISSING ME OFF.

Who exactly are they spying on?  Naruto?

Kind of short, but still good!!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh! Dave Chappelle, yeah he's hialrious. My fav quote from him : "I'm rich, bitch!"

Ok as I promised to make up for length, another update. I bet you'll find this better.

Everything is Right

LATER

 Everyone met, as planned,  in the town square with theri tasks all accomplished. Surprisingly, Kakashi and Kurenai were last to come, looking rather dishevaled and rushed. When questioned, they refused to give details about their "task."

 Sasuke and Sakura led everyone to the hotel that they had found. It was pleasingly cheap since the town didn't have many visitors this season. They got there and went to their divided rooms. Not another sound echoed in the hallway, because being exhausted, it seemed that most of them fell asleep.

Except for Naruto.

 Naruto tossed and turned in the night, finally throwing off the bed's clean sheets and jumping to his feet. His nihtcap's tail bobbled and he slowly walked to the screened window, and slid it aside to step out into the balcony. The night air washed over his face, crisp and chilly, and he leaned against the balcony rail. 
 "Naruto.." a quiet voice said beside him.
 "Hinata!" The balconies were connected. "Your up late?" His azul eyes searched her fondly with the new information Kiba had told him earlier.

 "I coudln't sleep." She explained, unable to meet his gaze. For a while they stared into the silvery night, and thought of how beautiful it was, and how beautiful they could be. Together,
 "Can I ask you something?" The blond boy figeted.

 "Sure," She said quietly, and her skin prickled. Goosebumps rose on her arms and she felt tension in  her chest. His eyes bore into her.
 "Kiba told me something. He said...you loved me." Hinata was connfused; why would Kiba betray her? But then again, wasn't he doing her a favor? "Is that true?" He persisted inhesitatingly. 

 She opened her mouth, but found herself mute.
 "I need to know." Anything, anything for Naruto. Whatever he wanted, she would give him.
 "Yes!" she exclaimed, in a voice too histerical to be her, "It's true! I always have!" 
 Hinata glanced at Naruto, and was shocked to see a small smile grow on his face, a look of the most sincere adoration that no one could ever give her, but him. Something that made her think that it was alright to tell her feelings. However, the most comfortting thing about that look was that he finally understood, and she was able to give love to someone who deserved it for so long.

 "Hinata..." They said no more. She could feel his body heat now. Her heart beat faster, and faster, and 

their lips touched. And again. Everything was right.

***
Happy NaruHina fans?   
Now litsen: Ive heard a lot of NaruHina bashing lately. I dont personally care but one valid arguement: All the fics are the same. TRUE. THEREFORE Im going to mix this up: no more fluff. This fic shall be extended. OK?

And as well as responding to this, dont forget to actually tell me how you liked the update, please


----------



## abichan (Dec 10, 2006)

PUT IT OUT NOW! I DONT WANNA WAIT ANY LONGER! YOUVE GOT ME ADDICTED TO A DRUG CALLED FANFICTION!


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 10, 2006)

ok in my book but did they  have sex there or was it just kissin u should reword that part cuz it has a double meanin


----------



## abichan (Dec 10, 2006)

OK THIS IS SOOOOOOOOO AWSOME! but please add a little bit of fluf! it wouldnt be naruhina if it didnt have any more fluff.pleasepleaseplease!!!!!!!!


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 10, 2006)

n men r lazy n tormented by women so u think we r troublesome


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 10, 2006)

That was a wonderful update!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 10, 2006)

YAY!!!  NaruHina is so awesome!! Great chapter, but again, kinda short.

LOL even if it was just 1 word, I liked that little bit of spanish you put in there.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 10, 2006)

Who's lazy? Me? Hm...if I'm lazy maybe I shouldn't update as often...

Spanish? What are you talking about??

OK, It'll be fluff too, just mixing it with some angst.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 10, 2006)

Awesome update! Which is, you know, saying something cause I don't really like NaruxHina.


----------



## abichan (Dec 10, 2006)

YAAAAAAY! thanks inosakushrine!!!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 10, 2006)

Funny, me neither. I hate NaruHina fics, I just wrote one cause I thought people would read it. But now I'm going to make it like no other NaruHina fic! Or try.


----------



## abichan (Dec 10, 2006)

ummmmm...are you going to updete more tonight, because my dad says i hafta get off the COM soon and i really wanna read the next update if its gonna be tonight. so please inosakushrine!please, update tonight!!!!!


----------



## abichan (Dec 10, 2006)

people dont always read naruhina fics...i know this because i wrote a really really awsome naruhina fic and noone has read it...


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 10, 2006)

Im really sorry, abichan, bnut I don't have the next update ready yet. Sorry, but the next one will be extra good for you!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 10, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> Oh! Dave Chappelle, yeah he's hialrious. My fav quote from him : "I'm rich, bitch!"
> .
> .
> .
> ...



LOL Azul = Blue


----------



## abichan (Dec 10, 2006)

YAHOOOOO! thank you soooooo much inosakushrine! you are so nice!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh! I see, ha, spanish. Isn't azul also and english word? No problem, abichan.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 10, 2006)

Nope!!  Well, it's Spanish.  Made my point...NOW UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maracunator (Dec 10, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> Spanish? What are you talking about??



The word "azul" means "blue" or "azure" in Spanish.

So far I find the fic OK, specially considering that you have only seen the dub. What makes you hate NaruHina fics?

BTW, mind if I use your Christmas pic on my sig?


----------



## Killua1 (Dec 10, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> But now I'm going to make it like no other NaruHina fic! Or try.



Well the I look forward to the next update to see what you have in mind.  Fluff done right is a good thing, so getting rid of it all together may not work in fic with pairings like this.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 10, 2006)

Yup, Fluff is a good thing, especially when it's written good. 

I actually think fluff is better than lemon.  IDK why...


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 10, 2006)

I like fluff better than lemon because I can look at real porn all I want on this wonderful thing called the internet.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 10, 2006)

Steven Pinhead said:


> I like fluff better than lemon because I can look at real porn all I want on this wonderful thing called the internet.



LOL so true...And you just restated exactly what I said!!


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 10, 2006)

I wrote in response to what you said.


----------



## LenKun (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, I like both, but I agree, FLUFF RULES, but dont get my wrong I like lemons to 0.o


----------



## abichan (Dec 11, 2006)

its just not a romantic fanfic without _some_ fluff. oh and i like lemonheads.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 11, 2006)

I like angst mixed with fluff. The news:
I'm currently working on the next long update, and after I complete it I'll go back and clean it up. My ideas are rough and I really want to polish my writing.


----------



## tsunade1095 (Dec 11, 2006)

its nice, but i really dont like how stupid Naruto acts. You do have a good way with word though.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks. Well, I think Naruto is in character, because he acts stupid but yet he is smart(Well, I mean, in a way sometimes!). see, the reason why I made him act stupid is because I think he's blind to all manners and aspects of any love people give him, because he isn't used to it. Get it? See this update.

I worked hard on this update!

Hurt

 The firsts to wake up were the first to discover the "news". Sakura wandered groggily onto the balcony and was surprised to find Naruto and Hinata fast asleep as the sun's early rays fell across them, making them look heavenly. They breathed in sync, and their faces were so peacefull that it seemed perfect.

  Kakashi joined her.
 "Finally," she said, commenting on the two. "Is it time?" He nodded, and left to save Hinata the seizure while Sakura yelled at them to rise and shine. 
 "Time to go!" Naruto opened a lazy eyes, saw that Hinata was by his side, and fell back asleep. Hinata bolted up in surprise and embarrassment. At least it was only Sakura. But eventually, they awoke and joined the group, although they felt like outcasts. There were times when Naruto had walked up to people that gave him a look that told him they were just talking about him, but from all these people he knew? 

It made them feel uneasy.

 "Let's go, only two more days now," Kurenai informed them after they were refreshed, and for some reason seemed more brightly sprited than normal. When they hit the road the topic of gossip transistioned from Naruto and Hinata (although it was in the back of everyone's mind) to the new hot mystery of Kakashi and Kurenai.

 "I wonder if there's something going on between them?" Sakura asked deviously, and Shino slid quietly next to her.
 "I guess there was no need for the my little friend to spy on Naruto. But I found out something else." He told her.
 "Hm?" Hinata tiltled her head as he whispered something in her ear. Moments later she flashed exotic shades of red and was vigorously prodded by Kiba and Sakura for the forbidden knowlegde. Stuttering and spluttering, she let it slip that. . . . well, that they had something going on. A mature something.

 "Kakashi-sensei!" Sakura shrieked aloud, attracting his attention.
 "Yes?" Kakashi asked her, peering at her with one calculating eye. She only slapped her hand to her mouth and shook her head. The Jounin became suspicious so they stopped their gossip.


NEXT BREAK


 He wanted her. He wanted her so bad.

 They confined themselves the the privacy  of the surronding shaded forrest, and Naruto eyed Hinata, pressed up against the tree twindling her fingers shyly beaneath the cool green leaves. He could barely contain himself. The atmosphere was crisp and cool, but he was burning up inside.

 There was an awkwardness surronding her, for the simple reason that they had been all over eachother for awhile now. Deep in his eyes Naruto possessed some lustful look that clearly said he wanted to take it up to the next level. Hinata could feel it raging, but wouldn't meet his eyes.

 He leaned in again, pressing his lips with hers. He wanted to be with her all night, because he had never loved someone like this before. Not like this. As he wrapped one arm around her, the other began to slide up her shirt. But it paused when he saw the pained look on her face.
 "What's wrong?"
 "Nothing. I love you." He grinned and continued. "B-b-but this i-isn't really m-me." the smile slipped away and he muttered oh god, jerking his hand back.

 "P-Please d-don't be mad!" She begged him.
 "No..I..." he didn't know. What was this fire inside of him? She filled him with desire and wants, and he didn't want to stop. He wanted more. Look at her. She was being selfish for holding back on him! No, no. He loved her, and he always would. He wouldn't try to push her. After all, she's all he has. "Why?"

 "I-I'm not ready.." she said sadly, shamefully, sinking back into the tree's rough surface.
 "I thought you l-loved me." He voice rose a little in the serene air,and gritted his teeth at Hinata's tearful eyes. "I love you. I've waited so long. Years, and years, and years, and years, and when finally-finally I have love! You won't give it to me. Your playing with me, Hinata!"

 "NO!" Everything quieted at the sound of her voice, unusually raised. "Your wrong." This wasn't the Naruto she knew, but maybe she was being selfish. She couldn't blame him. Stupid Hinata. She was such a failure, she coudln't do or say anything right. Accusing voices attacked her in her own head. "I'm sorry. 

Your right."

 She grabbed his hand and pressed it to her.
 "Anything for you." Anything, anything for Naruto. Then Naruto suddenly felt something in his chest was broken. He broke it himself.
 "Hinata," he said in a dark voice. "I-I can't believe I-"
 "Come on. You know it's right here. It's yours," she said in a voice entirely not her own. Smooth, seductive, concealing.
 "STOP IT!" He wretched his hand away, and turned his back on her.

 "Hinata. It's not working."
 "Wh-What?"
 "I can't be with you.." She trembled, and looked faint and distant.
 "Wh-why. I don't understand. I love you."
 "No."
 "I-I can be like Sakura!" His heart tore again. "Isn't that what you want? I can be like her! I can  be more-more girly! You th-think she's better than me? Well, I won't g-give up on you! L-Like S-Sakura w-won't g-g-ive up on S-Sasuke! I-I won't! I-Is that b-better?"

 "No! I c-can't be with you because...." Because he coudln't risk hurting her. He was no good for her. Kiba was right. He couldn't control himself again. There was no way she could get stronger while he was there. "Because your too weak!" He shouted, "Your too weak," He repeated coldly. His back was still turned to her, so she wouldn't see the tears burning in his eyes. And he didn't want to see the tears flowing out of her own, spilling from her broken soul, either.

 He heard a choking sob, and knew she was gone. She ran, somewhere, somewhere deep into the forrest, and he coudln't follow her. Now, he finally thought he knew why Sasuke treated Sakura that way.


***
Please tell me how you liked it! See? Angst I tell you! don't worry, though, flufff is on the way..!


----------



## Wolf Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

Okay, I just finidhed reading all nine pages, including the various conversations that were going on while waiting for an update, and you left it at that? That was pure torture, pure evil torture!  
*gets down on hands and knees*
Update please!!! I"m begging you!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 11, 2006)

That was a good update. I happen to like angst a lot so it makes it even better.


----------



## Maracunator (Dec 11, 2006)

I guess Naruto will need a talk with Kakashi-sensei about his true motives, probably after a beating from Kiba and Hinata will need her talk with Kurenai and Sakura.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 11, 2006)

I like angst...but I think that went a bit too far...Soooo....there will be no more NaruHina? *Goes Hinata mode*  I-If Not Th-Then then *gets teary eyed* I'll...I'll...uchitoru watakushi!!!  WAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2006)

I looove the chapter and the drama in the end but if it stops NaruHina then NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I HATE YOU !


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 12, 2006)

Angsterific.

Way harsh though.


----------



## abichan (Dec 12, 2006)

GOD! i like angst as much as any other naruhina fan, but i agree, that went a little too far...please help them kiss and make up!  i will be your personal totie for the rest of eternity!!!PLEASE!PLEASE!PLEASE!PLEASE! 
but...it was kind of a good place to start a new chapter! but please help naruto see the errors of his ways and FIND HINATA!!! 
OR ELSE THIS WILL HAPPEN:   :seto


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 12, 2006)

> Okay, I just finidhed reading all nine pages, including the various conversations that were going on while waiting for an update, and you left it at that? That was pure torture, pure evil torture!
> *gets down on hands and knees*
> Update please!!! I"m begging you!



THANKS fo being so dedicated, even reading the comments, lol.

Okay people, I DID NOT GO TOO FAR-It's reality, NaruHina that's not all fluff. But really, of course NARUHINA IS NOT ENDING!! Fluff will come, your fluff will come. In maybe 1 or 2 days will be an updates, kay?


----------



## abichan (Dec 12, 2006)

ok, good.thanks too just remember your dedicated fans!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 12, 2006)

The next one better be long!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 12, 2006)

Wo0t!! I like fluff. And, um, how old are they supposed to be in this fic?


----------



## mortalone (Dec 13, 2006)

They are obviously 12 or 13 still (younger chars will be late 12, older early 13). This story takes place after they become genins and before (warning to those in the thread who have only seen the english dubbed, this spoiler is pretty damn big/important if you don't already know) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke leaves to train under Orochimaru




And who said Sasu/Saku has the most evidence of happening of any relationship? That's just crazy talk. It's not that there is no chance for them so much as there are better chances for other couples, especially given the events that transpire post-timeskip in the manga...

Your story was kind of cute until that last bit. Who cares if people criticize you for writing "just another" NaruHina story? It's your fanfic, not theirs, and if they don't like it then they don't have to read it.


----------



## abichan (Dec 13, 2006)

YAY! finaly someone who agrees with me! even though I was one of the ones who asked her to write a little fluff I still agree, Its your fic inosakushrine, so you can do whatever you want. Even though I hope toy help them make up.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks? How old they are, I didn't pay attention to that, because Im a...
--> don't read if your going to critisize me
*Spoiler*: __ 



dub-only watcher  dont ask why



and thats why it harder for me to write fics but I think moratlone had the right idea, or...just use your imagination?? They may act a little older..
I wanted to make my NaruHina different because there are so many I wanted mine to be more interesting for you all to read:

UPDATE COMING SOON


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 13, 2006)

If you are a Dub-Only watcher (EWWW) why do you read fanfics?  Most take place way after where the dub currently is (like mine). LOL don't you know where to watch the Japanese eps???  THEY ARE WAAAAY BETTER!!!


----------



## Wolf Ninja (Dec 13, 2006)

*just got crushed seeing new posts but no update.* 
I normally just watch the english episodes, but I read the manga online so I'm light years ahead of my freinds. Occasionally I'll watch Japanese epsiodes, but not often, but when I do it's a spree, like twenty or thirty in a row. And that's probably an understatement.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 14, 2006)

OMG InoSaku I just watched episode 18 and 19 again.  I was sooo happy when Sakura thought Sasuke was dead!!!  OMG it overwhelmed me with joy!!!  Ugh, Dattebayo really should have killed him off...But then he came back to life...and I got pissed...Sakura was all over him..."Tazuna!! He's alive!!  WAAHH!"  Ugh...


----------



## mortalone (Dec 14, 2006)

Doesn't matter if they are only 13 since I doubt you are going to make this R-rated.

You should at least read the manga though!! In some ways I find it much better than the anime (and I'm not just saying that because of the fillers...which you will get to after episode 135).


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 14, 2006)

LOL yea InoSaku you really need to catch up!!I'm caught up with manga and anime (both)!!  I'm sure you can make some free time to watch them, or should I just tell you what happens? Not including the fillers BTW, you are looking at...more than another year until the dub even catches up to the first fillers!! LOL filles start on episode 136.  Dub is currently on like episode 67 I think (I didn't watch last week).  And with the manga, you will be even farther than the subbed show!!  Then you will understand why I am such a strong believer in NaruSaku. Look at the pics in my sig labeled "Hints of NaruSaku?" that is after the fillers in the anime (which still haven't ended yet) so that was taken from the manga.  If you do, you will be able to write a better fanfic because you will have more information!


----------



## coondawger (Dec 14, 2006)

I like it its really good please countinue.


----------



## mortalone (Dec 14, 2006)

Don't taunt her with that knowledge. ;/ I said what I did because I believe the manga is under-valued while the anime is over-valued. Especially in English dub, since they edit the show a bit in ways that I dislike.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 14, 2006)

InoSakuShine might've said this before, but right now her internet is too slow to watch anything. Though it would be cool if she'd read the manga...


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm getting so tired of explaining this and people chiding me. OKAY MY INTERNET IS TOO SLOW to watch utube and all that, subtitles drive me crazy, I already know like, all the spoilers and I wish I hadn't, and sorry but I'm perfectly happy watching the dub in ignorance. Sorry. And I DONT CARE ABOUT NARUSAKU. I like my SasuSaku for my own reasons! Let Naruto have Hinata, I don't care, so WHATEVER!!! Just for all that nagging I'm going to post this really SHORT update.

~Sorry I keep posting without updates))


Not Alright

Naruto watched grass miserably. He tore each blade out, one by one, and wished each could feel pain. His pain. He watched Sakura wash her clothes in the river. She scrubbed something pink, galncing at Sasuke nearby. Then, as she began to stand she must have slipped on something icy, because she cried out and plunged into the ice cold currents.

 He himself bent over, farther away, to make a move, but rested useless once again as Sasuke kneeled warily fished his hands into the water after waiting for her to emerge. Seconds later he strained to pull out the wet, pink girl, who "appeared" to be unconcious. Unsure, he pulled her onto his lap.

 Sasuke stared intently into her face, and after a few moments it must have become clear to her that he would not give her mouth-to-mouth, and he would not put a hand on her chest to pump out any water. So, her eyes slowly opened.

 "Sasuke! You-you saved me!" She exclaimed happily.
 "Get off me," he said, but Naruto thought it was plain he didn't really mean it.
 "But I'm too weak.." She prentended to struggled, then collasped again. Watching them play these games made him sick.

 Why was it that when he had to become colder towards Hinata, Sasuke seemed to be growing warmer towards Sakura? Why were they switching places? Angry questions prickled in his mind as he crossed his arms sourly. And what's worse, Kiba who of all people should understand, wouldn't. He knew when Kiba found out, if he did, he was going to get his ass kicked. He didn't like to think about it.

 Kakashi and Kurenai appeared again, to push them back up. To Naruto's great annoyance, they both looked suspiciously disshevaled again, as if they had been in a fight.

 "Come on, come on. Let's go." Kakashi chided them, and something they had just noticed was that his book had mysteriously dissapeared. In fact, he hadn't been reading it lately. He wondered what that meant..


----------



## abichan (Dec 14, 2006)

soooo uhhh....when exactly are you gonna update? im dying here! dont you care that you have murdered one of your dedicated fans?!*curls up in ball in the corner* WHAAAAA YOU HATE MEEEEEEE!


----------



## abichan (Dec 14, 2006)

NM, that last post, you posted it when i was typing. SORRY!


----------



## abichan (Dec 14, 2006)

shortness! ARGGGG!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 14, 2006)

Yay, my little bit of SasuSaku! *giggles*
The update was very good.


----------



## abichan (Dec 14, 2006)

sasusaku is good but naruhina is AWSOME!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 14, 2006)

abichan said:


> sasusaku is good but naruhina is AWSOME!


 
NaruHina is okay.


----------



## abichan (Dec 14, 2006)

whatever, we both have different opinions because we are fanatics of different types.
Quote:
Originally Posted by abichan  
sasusaku is good but naruhina is AWSOME! 

NaruHina is okay.


----------



## abichan (Dec 14, 2006)

Kouu Koigokoro said:


> NaruHina is okay.



i figured out how to do this! YAY!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree with Kouu,-Yep, had to have my little SasuSaku parts.
But abichan is like, my number 1 NaruHina fanfic fan so...!(And Stunna) Yeah, NaruHina rocks! *crosses fingers* lol.

About my next update: It'll be good.
Action packed! With a "good" part with Hinata.


----------



## Wolf Ninja (Dec 14, 2006)

Shortness...
Well, at least it's something.
In my opinon, SasukeXSakura is totally okay, as long as it doesn't mess up NaruHina.
I just got a sudden urge to make a SasukeXSakura fanfic.
*goes off and writes basic idea down*


----------



## abichan (Dec 14, 2006)

YAY! I really do enjoy reading your work, so please update soon. I completely understand that it takes a decent amount of time to write a high quality fic, so take your time and remember to breathe.say it with me "ommmmmm....ommmmmmm......OMMMMMMMM...." and yes I probobly am the bigetst naruhina fan reading this fic. but dont get me wrong, im totaly into sasusaku as well.





InoSakuShine said:


> I agree with Kouu,-Yep, had to have my little SasuSaku parts.
> But abichan is like, my number 1 NaruHina fanfic fan so...!(And Stunna) Yeah, NaruHina rocks! *crosses fingers* lol.
> 
> About my next update: It'll be good.
> Action packed! With a "good" part with Hinata.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 14, 2006)

OK sorry I made you post a really short update!!!  UPDATE AGAIN!!!  And I must have missed that part about your internet being slow...SORRY!!! And NaruHina ROCKS!!!!  And SasuSaku DOESN"T!!!  LOL Ugh.....the thought makes me wanna puke...GO NARUSAKU!!!  NARUTO X ALL WOMEN/GIRLS!!!  SASUKE X HIS DEATH!!!!!


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 15, 2006)

I think SasuSaku is equal to NaruHina.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks, everyone, and RangeMaster. Stunna, LOL, SASUSAKU rules over NaruHina anyday.

THE DEAL>> Okay, people, I have an update, and a LONG one, done! I'm going to edit it and put it up first thing tommorow. Seriously, I think you'll like it...hopefully.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 15, 2006)

Post It!!!  At least give us half!

And NO.  Im afraid SasuSaku doesn't rule over NaruHina anyday, Just on a day where you are really drunk and high and you can't stand straight and you are at home wasting away and you want to read about a pink haired teenage girl gettin done by a black haired emotionless power-hungry teenage boy.

That's the only day it's better than NaruHina.


----------



## abichan (Dec 15, 2006)

seriously please post it soon! and, NARUHINA ROCKES BETTER THAN ANYTHING ELSE! and im gonna wage a personal war agenst tha#1stunna if you get in the way of my title of bigest naruhina fan reading this fic.


----------



## makemytime (Dec 15, 2006)

Updates Soon!! I want to find out what happens to Naruto and Hina!!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 15, 2006)

abichan said:


> seriously please post it soon! and, NARUHINA ROCKES BETTER THAN ANYTHING ELSE! and im gonna wage a personal war agenst tha#1stunna if you get in the way of my title of bigest naruhina fan reading this fic.




OMG...I AM the #1 FAN!!!!  LOL she's repped me like 4 times telling me I'm #1 fan!!!  LOL sorry but your place was long since filled!!!!  AND I'm the biggest NaruHina fan who was ever born!! Havan't you even read the little arguements we had on here????  Kouu doesn't like NaruHina and I'm trying to talk her into reading them more by telling her it is better than SasuSaku, which it is...BIG TIME!!!! LOL SORRY ABOUT CRUSHING YOUR HOPES!!  YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A REFFERENCE TO NARUHINA IN YOUR SIG!!!!


----------



## abichan (Dec 15, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> OMG...I AM the #1 FAN!!!!  LOL she's repped me like 4 times telling me I'm #1 fan!!!  LOL sorry but your place was long since filled!!!!  AND I'm the biggest NaruHina fan who was ever born!! Havan't you even read the little arguements we had on here????  Kouu doesn't like NaruHina and I'm trying to talk her into reading them more by telling her it is better than SasuSaku, which it is...BIG TIME!!!! LOL SORRY ABOUT CRUSHING YOUR HOPES!!  YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A REFFERENCE TO NARUHINA IN YOUR SIG!!!!



pfft. whatever. you dont even know me. so you cant possibly know how big of a fan i am. so back off. and hello, ever heard of sarcassam? and the reference to naruhina in my signature, i dont need one,and im drawing a pic right now to put on there! and i dont care what you think about how big of a frikken fan i am! its none of your bussiness!


----------



## abichan (Dec 15, 2006)

GARRRRG! you make me upsset...hope youre happy with yourself 
*sticks out tounge*


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 15, 2006)

abichan said:


> pfft. whatever. you dont even know me. so you cant possibly know how big of a fan i am. so back off. and hello, ever heard of sarcassam? and the reference to naruhina in my signature, i dont need one,and im drawing a pic right now to put on there! and i dont care what you think about how big of a frikken fan i am! its none of your bussiness!



Ummm...OK.  Wow, what a mood swing.  First of all, I know I don't know you.  I didn't say I did, and OK I don't know how big of a fan you are, and because I said I'm a bigger fan than you doesn't mean you have to get mad!!  Of course I have heard of sarcasm.  OK you don't need a refference, but by the looks of thinks there it looks like you are just a Hinata fan.  I don't care about your pic.  And once again, no need to get angry.

And I'm glad you decided to call me "jerk" in your sig.  Really shows how mature you are.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Dec 16, 2006)

O-K. lol wow you guys can fight. I scence some bottled anger here. 
ANYWHO...

UPDATES please!

P.S.
I'm not too much of a fan of angst. Its ok, but I tend to avoid the stuff. Makes me feel emo - even though the story has nothing to do with me. 

P.S. (AGAIN!)
I'm a NaruHina fan as well - and all you see on my stuff is fightning!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

RengeMaster said:


> O-K. lol wow you guys can fight. I scence some bottled anger here.
> ANYWHO...
> 
> UPDATES please!
> ...



You are NaruHina fan but you don't claim to be the biggest NaruHina fan ever born.  And Angst is awesome!!  LOL it wasn't a fight 'till abichan decided to go Sasuke Uchiha on me.  LOL did you notice that she referred to me as an "idiot jerk" in her sig?  Really mature move on her part...

InoSaku-chan(God that doesn't sound right)-- To respond to what you said on my thread, yea it was cruel   I'm so awesome I can be cruel and cool at the same time while reading 3 fanfics simultaneously   And yup, Ludacris and Lil' Jon are awesome.  Actually, Ludacris is one of my fav rappers!! 

*Pops in Release Therapy and Listens to "Runaway Love"*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Dec 16, 2006)

True...I didn't claim to be the biggest NauHina fan ever born. I'm obviously not . There are a whole lot of fans out there. I just wanted to say I'm one of 'em. 

Anywho, I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Eternal Light (Dec 16, 2006)

wow i'm sooo addicted to your fanfics!
i luv them so much and ur Peace of Mind fic was sooo funny!
plz update soon
i'm itching to know more even though i'm more of a SasuSaku fan!


----------



## mortalone (Dec 16, 2006)

It's hard to really care all that much about SasuSaku after episode 109 (forget which chapter) and the post-timeskip manga...

NaruHina of course is what we've been hoping for. It's the relationship we're really meant to hope for I think.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

mortalone said:


> It's hard to really care all that much about SasuSaku after episode 109 (forget which chapter) and the post-timeskip manga...
> 
> NaruHina of course is what we've been hoping for. It's the relationship we're really meant to hope for I think.



That's exactly what I said!!  Afer that episode I HATED Sasuke!!  If yo want us to tell you what happens in that ep, InoSaku, just ask!!  It's so sad...It makes Sasuke look like the biggest asshole ever!!!!  Go NaruSaku!!!

LOL Hmmm...I wonder where abichan is...


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> Ummm...OK.  Wow, what a mood swing.  First of all, I know I don't know you.  I didn't say I did, and OK I don't know how big of a fan you are, and because I said I'm a bigger fan than you doesn't mean you have to get mad!!  Of course I have heard of sarcasm.  OK you don't need a refference, but by the looks of thinks there it looks like you are just a Hinata fan.  I don't care about your pic.  And once again, no need to get angry.
> 
> And I'm glad you decided to call me "jerk" in your sig.  Really shows how mature you are.


Okay,since when did you "have" to have a Naruhina thing in your sig.
Honestly.
You don't know her,She could be a MUCH bigger fan then you.Then again you could be bigger.we don't know.I know Abichan and she is a pretty big Naruhina fan.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

Since: Never.  Just saying that if she's that big of NaruHina fan, I would have thought she would have something on them in her sig.  Once again, I didn't say I knew her, and I don't want to know her.  And...I probably am a bigger fan than her


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

Maybe.Maybe not. I guess you'll never know.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

LOL guess not...BUt just for the record, I think I'm a bigger fan.  Also, she needs to control her temper a bit.  And I LOVE how she said I'm an "Idiotic Jerk" in her sig!!  OMG I LOVE IT, Just like Young Jeezy!!  LOL yup, I got his new album 

InoSaku-chan!!!!  Where's the UPDATE!!!!!!???????  LOL  C'MON!!!!!


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> Ummm...OK.  Wow, what a mood swing.  First of all, I know I don't know you.  I didn't say I did, and OK I don't know how big of a fan you are, and because I said I'm a bigger fan than you doesn't mean you have to get mad!!  Of course I have heard of sarcasm.  OK you don't need a refference, but by the looks of thinks there it looks like you are just a Hinata fan.  I don't care about your pic.  And once again, no need to get angry.
> 
> And I'm glad you decided to call me "jerk" in your sig.  Really shows how mature you are.


ok, one: i wasnt really refering to you, lots of people have sent me private messges calling me predjiduce and a naruhina fan poser because i didnt have any naruhina pics in my sig. and as for mood swings, i refferenced to the sarcassam, as sarcassam.i was being sarcastic if you didnt catch it. i wasnt mad or upset, i was joaking, didnt mean to hurt any feelings.
two:as for only being a hinata fan, im drawing some naruhina picures to put in my sig and avatar as we speak. because i dont feel right having only other peoples work on my sig, my sig is supposed to represent me, not some random artist.
three: as for calling you an idiotic jerk, i wasnt. like i said before, lots of people say mean and hurtfull things to me, i have nothing agenst you except the fact that you appear to be talking smack about me behind my back (but it doesnt bother me that much because i dont know you, like i said before)
my joking with you didnt have any effect on my sig, so dont worry.
please understand that i am an extreamly sarcastic person and i wasnt being serious. if you read the message that i sent directly after the first, stating that i was sticking out my tounge at you, i put that there so you would understand that i was kidding, sorry i didnt make it clear enough.

PS:WHAT THE HELL! I AM NOT AT ALL LIKE THAT EMO SASUKE! I HATE BEING CALLED AN EMO!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

Just leave her alone.Whats with you?


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

Young jeezy annoys me.LUDACRIS I like.*listens to runaway love*this song made me cry when i heard it.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

that lyric"Akon and young jeezy" is often substituted for "Bacon and grilled Chee-zeh"at my school.


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

Kitsune-fox said:


> Just leave her alone.Whats with you?



whats with me? hunh>i dont get it. i just appoligised, and now the whole frikkin world can see that im not a tough cookie, because i appoligised!how could you! I HATE YOU CASEY! *runs and gets macine gun*
jking


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

not you.Well yes you.Both of you.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

*sings*Bacon and grilled chee-zeh,tryin' take it ea-zeh"


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

Kitsune-fox said:


> not you.Well yes you.Both of you.



ohhhhh...uhhh...akward.....


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

LOL I did't call you an emo.  And if you deny it that much...it'll sound like denial.  OMG how could I be talking behind your back if I posted it right here?  And I said that you need to get a NaruHina pic in your sig, and that little comment includes anyone who says that, so it includes me.  Please can we stop speaking about this?  I won't direct my posts to you anymore, so just drop it.

Young Jeezy rules-I got his new album
Akon rules-I got his new album
Ludacris rules-I got his new album
The Game rules-I got his new album
Jim Jones rules-I got his new album


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

sorry.i was attempting to appoligise....so sorry again!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

yeesh stunna.Now that song is stuck in my head.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

Now...I want a bacon and grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

Maybe because it's awesome!!!  The song, I mean.  and "Soul Survivor" is old.  It's all about his new song "I Luv It"  *Listens to "I Luv It*


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

i jsut watched the runaway love video.My eyes are watering.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> Maybe because it's awesome!!!



maybe so.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

Duh!!!  It's been awesome ever since it came out!!  LOL I LOVE my music.  If my computer were to self-destruct I would kill myself!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

yeah...*bites bacon and grilled cheese sandwich*


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

LOL.  The Game's album is awesome too.  *Listens to "Doctor's Advocate"*


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

that explains the title.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

Yup  That's the best song in the whole CD.  He was actually crying when he rapped it.


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

g-bye!so long!


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 16, 2006)

relly ,aww.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 16, 2006)

LOL I'm watching the dub on CN right now...yea, I got DirecTv


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 16, 2006)

wow, this is one heck of a story.
Drama, romance, all the shit anyone could ask for.
Update sometime soon ya?  I wanna know what happens to Hinata and Naruto.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 17, 2006)

OMG WTH do you know how many pages of STUPID NARUHINA crap I had to go through JUST to post an update???? Generally, I'm a nice person but If I have to read "whos the biggest fan?" anymore I'm just going to explode. You guys know I dislike NaruHina, too! I dont crae what ANYONE says SASUSAKU is waaaay better than Naruhina-in fact, it's like the same thing! Dont tell me that Naruto doesnt ignore HInata, too.

#2- Release Therapy is a really good album. Moneymaker and Runaway love are awesome.

#3 Where did Kouu go??
#4 EVERYONE IS THE NUMBER ONE FAN SO THERE. Stunna and abichan stop fighting.
Heres the much undeserved update: 


Strength

 "Hn." Sasuke glared down at him. "Get up." Naruto ignored him. "What's wrong with you?"
 He only turned his head. It was very out of character for Sasuke to probe farther into his business like he actaully cared, but he said it:

 "It's the Hyuga, isn't it?" Or was it a jab? It stung him, as he wondered really where was she? Naruto abandoned her in the woods, maybe crying her eyes out even right now. He informed him that she hadn't come back yet, and we couldn't leave without her. Kiba was frantically searching for her.

It made Naruto anxious, but minutes later Kiba emerged from the leafy depths with Hinata, who had a very pale face, but otherwise was okay. He breathed a sigh of relief. It didn't matter how he acted towards her, he still loved her.

 They got on along, fairly silently in the hazy mist. The sound of their footsteps were muffled by the light snow on the road. Hinata secretly felt like a snowflake. A snowflake that drifted this way and that on it's own erotic path, fianlly finding its place on the warm skin of a person. But it melted away on the blissful warmth, and now it was nothing. What is strength? She wasn't exactly sure, but she knew one thing as she shuffled beside the road, feeling as non-existant and distant from her love as ever before. And that was that she was going to find it.

 Everyone tensed as they made out 3 figures ahead, becoming slowly visable in the blinding snow. No one uttered a sound. Kakashi hardly acknowleged it, Naruto clenched his teeth, Sasuke gripped his kunai, and Kurenai side-glanced as they passed the three men. Insects slowly started to crawl from Shino's hood, and Akamaru openly stared at the passers with slitted eyes. Sakura felt uneasy in the pit of her stomach.

 Just as everything seemed normal again, a fast whipping sound alerted them and they saw a metal scythe glide beside them, it's chain trailing behind it. Ready, poised, everyone immediatly engaged in action. Most bounded up and out of the way, but Sakura till stood in the road, stuck, because clutched in her hands still was the box, the scythe deeply hooked in. She wasn't letting go. 

 The man wielding the weapon jerked it hard and Sakura was roughly thrown to the ground, and gritted her teeth was she was dragged painfully and quickly through the snow and gravel, and towards the three strangers. Before she reached them, everyone jumped to her rescue. Sasuke was first.

 If only I could be brave like that, Hinata thought, admiring Sakura. Sasuke sped towards the three men, followed closely by Naruto with kunai in their hands. Naruto tossed Sakura aside when one man hurled the scythe at them once again, and Sasuke deftly blocked it with his own weapon. He used his kunai to grip the other end of the scythe, and another that he put in a chain link. Using these he managed to wretch the weapon from the surprised man altogether.

 Now, everyone else came to thier aid. Kakashi was wary of the strangers, struck blows here and there, but mostly let his Genin challenge themselves, but Kurenai intervened more often, fearing for her own. One man turned a sickly shade of blue when he realised crawling bugs were sucking the chakra out of him. When it appeared they had them beat, Kakashi approached carefully.

 "What are you after?" He asked.
 "Give us that," one man growled, pointing a shaky finger at the box. He was in no condition to fight. 
 Kakashi didn't like his tone, and activated his Sharigan intmidatingly. "Who do you work for?" He demanded,
 "Our father."
 Sakura peered closer and realised these men weren't so old. They couldn't be more than 19...
 "Why does he want the box?" 
 "Enough questions!" One of them roared. "I'll get it if I have to die!" He rose shakily and charged, swinging some sharp weapon.  

 "I'll take care of this," Naruto started, but someone cut him off. All eyes turned to the soft voice that commanded attention.
 "No. I'll do it," Hinata stated positively.
 "Are you sure?" Kurenai asked, slightly worried, but inside she knew Hinata could take care of it. Quickly, they stopped staring incredulously; it showed lack of faith. 

 Strong, positive, sure, Hinata walked powerfully towards the man. She was never more sure in her life. The man was running so hard the sound of his feet hitting the ground echoed in their ears, but she was perfectly strong. He was coming, nearer, and nearer, he was in front of her, and....

 He thrust a gleaming knife towards her heart, slashing wildly, and she regarded it as if it were in slow motion. Now her Byakugan was activated, as pale and white as the snow surronding them. Her body fluidly bent to dodge the lethal stab, like water she shifted around him.

 "Two palms!" She struck him twice with her gentle fists tehcnique. She pounded him squarely in the chest and on the side, blue energy burst from her hands.

 "Four palms!" She struck him twice more, in the back, and she prodded two fingers into the joint of his forearm, sealing more chakra points.

 "Eight palms!" She cried, spun him around and hit him again.

 "Sixteen palms!" Her finale came as she finished him off with surprising spped. Unable to move, he crumbled and fell to the ground like a rag doll, and fell unconcious. She scratched a dry patch in the snow and lay him there, next to the others. 

  Hinata looked satisfied. Still, her expression was hard, and they couldn't tell what she was thinking as she stalked back to join her group.
 "Yeah! Great job Hinata!" Kiba pat her on the back hard.
 "Good job," Kurenai told her quietly, bristling with pride.

 Naruto himself also stared at her with amazement. But then, there was that breathless second when she passed him, and soft as a whisper asked him in passing, "Am I strong enough now, Naruto?" And the brief moment ended as she didn't stop walking, and she didn't look back.

****
Thanks for reading, everyone.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 17, 2006)

Good Chapter  i like how hinata whisperd that to naruto and what he will say


----------



## yungsung (Dec 17, 2006)

best...fanfic...ever...great job


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 17, 2006)

dang!  Hinata must be pissed at Naruto! hahahaha! serves him right after all.  Update soon ya?


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 17, 2006)

Good Update *REPS* LOL

And NaruHina crap is not stupid!!  It happens to be better than life itself!!! LOL and SasuSaku is UGLY. I've noticed though, that girls who like SasuSaku relate it to their personal life.

Example:

InoSaku-chan: "OMG I like him sooo much!!"
InoSaku-chan's friend:  "Like, go tell him!!"
InoSaku-chan:  "Okay!" *Walks over to her crush*
InoSaku-chan talking to her crush:  "I like you...wanna go out sometime?"
InoSaku-chan's crush:  "Get away from me."
InoSaku-chan:              ""

That's how it works right?


----------



## Wolf Ninja (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm thinking of the kid in the Incredables, "That was totally wicked!!" I wouldn't use those words exactly, but you get the idea.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice update!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone.
Stunna, you are such a jerk. No. Thats probably how it works with you, and is not true at all. I like SasuSaku because I like Sasuke, and I like hoe Sakura tries to get him to open up and be happy again.

Actually, it's more NaruHina believe it or not:

InoSakuShine: OMg...I LOVE HIM!!!
Friend: Tell him
InoSakuShine: OMG NO!!! Are you kidding?? *blushes madly* If I like someone I won't even tell them LOLLLzzz

Or, in YOUR case, maybe a LeeSaku:

Stunna: I love you so much! I'll protect you until I die!
Girl: EW YOUR SO DISGUSTING! Go get a decent haircut!!1


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Dec 17, 2006)

Coolios!!!!!!!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, it's pretty much NaruHina with me, too.

KK: He is sooooooo awesome. I really like him.
Friends: Go tell him! I bet he likes you, too!
Guy Friends: How the hell do we stand this?
KK: *smacks guy friends* Uh... yeah. Soon as monkeys fly out your butt.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 17, 2006)

OMG LOL I just got BURNED.  Thanks for that!!  Oh, so you are just a Sasuke fangirl.  He doesn't deserve fangirls...

YAY!!!  I just got the new Tupac CD!!!  wOOt!!  *Listens to "Pac's Life"*

YAY!!!  Imma 'bout to update my fic!!!  WooT!!!

You girls should be more like...Ino!!  Express yourself freely!!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 17, 2006)

I AM like Ino! I love Ino! And really, Im not a Sasuke fangirl....okay, yeah I am, but a different kind!
I hate the song "Pacs life!" OMg! Like, Ashanti must realise she can't sing anymore!!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 17, 2006)

Ew... I don't wanna be like Ino. I wanna be like... a Shikamaru, Temari, some Hyuuga kid mix. That would be cool.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 17, 2006)

???  What would that be like??


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 17, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> ??? What would that be like??


 
I'd be a genius like Shika, just totally kick ass like Temari, and... even more kick ass with the Byakugan.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 17, 2006)

...I meant personality-wise...


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 17, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> ...I meant personality-wise...


 
Hm... I dunno. I guess I could be really lazy, but bossy, and kind of cocky. I don't know.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 17, 2006)

LOL that's so true. If I had a personality, I would have Naruto, Sasuke, and Hinata.

So I'd be a timid loudmouth asshole.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd be just be Shikamaru. I'm just lazy.


----------



## Eternal Light (Dec 18, 2006)

that was a good update...when's the next? i'm starting to go crazy 
your fanfic is my heroin!!!! i can't live without it!


----------



## Eternal Light (Dec 18, 2006)

oh and sasusaku rocks harder than naruhina...just felt like saying it lol


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 18, 2006)

Kouu Koigokoro said:


> I'd be just be Shikamaru. I'm just lazy.



LOL Silly lazy Kouu-chan...

And You...



> oh and sasusaku rocks harder than naruhina...just felt like saying it lol



kyu I'LL DESTROY YOU!!!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 18, 2006)

As a normal human being, I would critizise your work (because I write stories for a living), but this right here is a peice of art.  No matter how horrible someone says it is, it will always be magnificent.  *thumbs up*


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 18, 2006)

You write stories for a living and you're 15?

You didn't have to put the first part of that sentence if you were just gonna turn around and say it was good


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 18, 2006)

well technically, I write stories and sell them for 5 bucks a peice.  So I know how a story should end up like. um...I think that's all I have to say for now unless you need to here more.  (me:"please say no"


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 18, 2006)

Of course not.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 18, 2006)

i dony really take sides on couples but i just think they all should just get laid n b happy n itachi is so bad ass he should b gettin the most tail if u kno wut i mean pun intented n if u dont understand the joke then u dont kno anything about akatsuki


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 18, 2006)

lilchaos(2nd_itachi) said:


> i dony really take sides on couples but i just think they all should just get laid n b happy n itachi is so bad ass he should b gettin the most tail if u kno wut i mean pun intented n if u dont understand the joke then u dont kno anything about akatsuki


 
Sweet, I get it! *giggles* Makes me feel smart.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 18, 2006)

Kouu Koigokoro said:


> Sweet, I get it! *giggles* Makes me feel smart.




Ugh.  I just imagined Kouu-chan giggling...*eats Oreo cookie*

mmmmm....and lilchaos, Itachi is awesome, but for some reason he comes off as GAY to me...like Zabuza.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 18, 2006)

Itachi... gay... Yeah, he could be.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey! don't disrespect Itachi!  Maybe zabuza but not Itachi...eventhough you may be right.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 18, 2006)

Kouu Koigokoro said:


> Itachi... gay... Yeah, he could be.



I'm senseing some sarcasm in your tone Kouu...


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 18, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> I'm senseing some sarcasm in your tone Kouu...


 
Nope, I'm being serious.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL Oh.  You said you liked to use sarcasm, but please don't use it around me because I take everything seriously...


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 18, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> LOL Oh. You said you liked to use sarcasm, but please don't use it around me because I take everything seriously...


 
Yesh, I like sarcasm very much................


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 18, 2006)

That's...not sarcasm?  SEE!!!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 18, 2006)

No, that wasn't sarcasm.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL Great.  Did InoSaku-chan sign off?


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 18, 2006)

I dunno. If she did, it was probably because she was sick of you.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 18, 2006)

Kouu-chan...you made me feel inferior...


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 18, 2006)

Jeez, that was a joke. *roll eyes*


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 18, 2006)

*Becomes cheerful again* YAY!  Me no longerz feelz inferiorz!!  (sorry im listening to rap.  2pac.  Good stuff.)


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 18, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> *Becomes cheerful again* YAY! Me no longerz feelz inferiorz!! (sorry im listening to rap. 2pac. Good stuff.)


 
I"m listening to... the hum of the TV downstairs... Yup, good stuff.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 18, 2006)

YAY!!  Hooray for 2 floor houses!!  LOL I can't hear anything downstairs because the music is blaring in my room!!  *Changes 2pac to Akon*  Good stuff also.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 18, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> YAY!! Hooray for 2 floor houses!! LOL I can't hear anything downstairs because the music is blaring in my room!! *Changes 2pac to Akon* Good stuff also.


 
I can also hear the sounds of fake poker chips being shuffled. Yep, that's the best. lol. *runs to put in Blink CD*


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL fake poker chips   I have a pool table.

WTF is a Blink CD?


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 18, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> LOL fake poker chips  I have a pool table.
> 
> WTF is a Blink CD?


 
My dad's playing poker on the 'net. And, I was talking about a Blink 182 CD.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh LOL I thought you meant like real-fake poker chips.  How many computers do you have?

I figured it was Blink 182...eh, they're alright.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 18, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> Oh LOL I thought you meant like real-fake poker chips. How many computers do you have?
> 
> I figured it was Blink 182...eh, they're alright.


 
We've got one computer. My dad uses the laptop he gets from work.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm back. And I'm teeling you, there won't be an update for some days, sorry, but I'll try to make it long.
Omg...am I the only one litsening to Christina Agulara, Jojo, and Beyonce? XD


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 19, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> I'm back. And I'm teeling you, there won't be an update for some days, sorry, but I'll try to make it long.
> Omg...am I the only one litsening to Christina Agulara, Jojo, and Beyonce? XD


Yes. You are. 
Wah, no update. Eh, I'll live. I gotta work on my own update, too.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm listening to Cannibal Corpse and Black Flag. I'm probably the only one. 

I'd also like to say that Rap, with the exception of Public Enemy and Run D.M.C, sucks worse than SasuHina.

The last update was awesome. What wasn't was the pages of bitching and complaining that I had to get through.

Stunna, you are a NaruHina-tard.

Kouu, Shine: I'd like to apologize on the behalf of NaruHina fandom for Stunna's annoyances. Not all NaruHina fans are like this.


----------



## abichan (Dec 19, 2006)

awsome update! MORE SOON PLEASE!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 19, 2006)

Haha, Steven Pinhead is kind of right! I'm sorry for all the convos all you guys have to go through, but I guess it passes time so feel free to jump in. I'm kind of stuck on  the next update but it'll come!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 19, 2006)

Steven Pinhead said:


> I'm listening to Cannibal Corpse and Black Flag. I'm probably the only one.
> 
> I'd also like to say that Rap, with the exception of Public Enemy and Run D.M.C, sucks worse than SasuHina.
> 
> ...



First of all, SasuHina isn't that bad.  Second, Rap rocks more than Rock itself.  Third, who was "bitching and complaining"?  Fourth, So, what if I am?  Fifth, I don't think they find me annoying, if they do, I'll stop.  And by the sound of things, you are the one "bitching and complaining".


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh and in response to the first post:

You didn't make up joint mission or Land of Snow. (not sure if this was addressed earlier) Naruto goes on several joint missions (mostly him put together with Team 8) in the filler episodes (136-onward) and the Land of Snow was in the first Naruto movie.


Edit: And Stunna, I have nothing against you. It's just that the past three pages were a bit much. And secondly, how can you hate SasuSaku but say SasuHina isn't that bad.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't care if you have anything against me or not, that's up to you.

Sakura obsesses over Sasuke, and that is how it always leads them to getting together, therefore simple and not too fun to read.  For SasuHina, it's a bit more interesting to see how the author makes them get together because Hinata has no type of anything that connects her to Sasuke.  Plus, only Naruto deserves to get with Sakura.  NaruHina is fun to read and is my favorite pairing but it really isn't that likely to happen which is why I can see Hinata with other ppl.


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Dec 19, 2006)

SasuSaku can be fun to read if you make it filled with funnay setbacks... I haven't even tried out my own advice yet...
SasuHina is real cool its fun to read
Poor Stunna-Kun!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 20, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> I'm back. And I'm teeling you, there won't be an update for some days, sorry, but I'll try to make it long.
> Omg...am I the only one litsening to Christina Agulara, Jojo, and Beyonce? XD



*Throws up all over keyboard and monitor*

UUUUGGGGHHHH!!!  JoJo!!!!????   Chriistina!!!!????    AAAGGGGHHHHH!!!!

What's wrong with you!!!!???? LOL I'd rather listen to crickets than JoJo and Christina!!!!

Beyonce on the other hand, is really hot.   And her music is awesome   But...Yea.  It's mostly the body.  AND she's going out with Jay-Z, one of the greatest Rappers alive.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 20, 2006)

Abichan add me to your friends! ;p
Stunna, I they came out w/ some good songs influenced by hip hop etc. I alike ALL music, really.
 From ludacris to Christina to Green Day to Cascada to Panic at the Disco to Ashanti. 
IM SO STUCK ON THE UPDATE !!!


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Dec 20, 2006)

ahhh crud..................................


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 20, 2006)

What's so special about a friends list?  I added InoSaku-chan a while back but what does it do?


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know. I never added anyone...!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 20, 2006)

.................!!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 20, 2006)

wow, I havnt been on in three days and look how much I missed.  It's a good thing I never pay attention to anything.

anyways, InoSaku-chan, when is the next chap coming out?  let me know ya?


----------



## abichan (Dec 21, 2006)

please update soon, i ask you again. and yes ill add you to me friends list inosaku-chan. but only if you update by sunday. yes i mean xmas eve. jking.
although i am one to talk sence i havent updated my fic in like a week, hardly any time to type...


----------



## yungsung (Dec 21, 2006)

5 pages a crap between updates wha the heck!


----------



## abichan (Dec 21, 2006)

i know. can you say spam?


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 21, 2006)

abichan said:


> i know. can you say spam?



Can you say, your tread is even worse?


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 22, 2006)

*pfft*



Tha#1Stunna said:


> Can you say, your tread is even worse?


You can't talk.


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi Stunna-Kun! Whats up?


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 23, 2006)

ok stop the fn spaming no1 cares 4 u2 get a life n InoSasukShine great ff


----------



## Eternal Light (Dec 23, 2006)

i wonder wen da next update is gonna be...
evrytime i check there seems to be nothin but ppl arguin over naruhina and sasusaku- there's about 5 pages of it! at first da comments were interesting but now they're just gettin annoyin...
anyway keep up da good work inosakushine!


----------



## abichan (Dec 23, 2006)

okay. its been like 2 frikken weeks (yeah like i should be talking right?) where the heck is my update inosaku-chan? im waiting and waiting and waiting, and what does it do for me? ABOSOLUTELY NOTHING! so update soon PLEASE!
oh and to stunna: please dont even bother saying mine is worse, this one has like, 9 pages of spam, okay? so dont even bother trying to steam me, it wont work.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 24, 2006)

Sorry, guys, Christmas shopping is brutal, but I did take the chance to write more updates. Like I promised, abichan, here: By x-mas eve!

Recovery

 Seconds before he felt immensly proud of Hinata, look how strong she had become! But those last words created a dimness in Naruto's eyes. Those last words proved how weak she was. He breathed "no," to himself, and no one else heard.

  No one heard because by now everyones' ears were filled with the howling wind that was whipping their skin raw. They were there. The village in the Land of Snow. Mission almost accomplished.

 They were amazed when they first entered the Land of Snow. It was snowing so lightly compared to what they had endured before. The Genin looked over their shoulders' and marveled at what they acheived to get here, except for Naruto who thought it was pointless since they hadn't completed the mission yet. Nothing mattered until everything was right, and the box was not in Sakura's hands but in the hands of it's rightful owner. 

Curiously enough, they had no idea yet where they were supposed to go.

 Kakashi looked skeptically at the address on the box. "This way," he said softly and they followed him into the maze of streets. When Naruto dared to throw a glance Hinata's way he was relieved to find she wasn't at all interested in him. In fact, it looked like she was trying hard to ignore him, although it was not in her nature. Sakura and Sasuke didn't seem to be talking to eachother either.

 "Here," Kakashi said, when they reached a house close to the great snowy mountains. It was modest house placed in some beautiful scenery. Kurenai knocked on the door. They all stood at the step.

 First, a hatch in the door slid open. Two blurred eyes peered out, and a woman's voice interrogated,  "Who are you?" But not unkindly. 
 "We are Leaf Ninja from the Village hidden in the Leaves. We were sent to deliver something.
 "Ah, yes!" The voice hastened to open the door. It sounded like they went through locks upon locks until finally the door bursts open, throwing radiant 
warmth onto them. A woman, maybe around thrity stood to greet them.

 "Oh my, your here so soon! Thank you so much, it must have been a long journey. Please! Come in! Comein, dears, or you'll freeze!" She had a motherly air about her and beckoned them all in, into the welcoming warmth.

 They were treated generously. The modest house wasn't so modest inside, but boasted the most lavish luxuries anyone could wish after a long hard 

journey. So soon as the group hustled in, she exclaimed, "You poor children! Look at the shape of you!" For the first time they looked at themselves, and they did look really ragged and tired. She took Naruto by the arm.

 "Look at you! What have you been through?" She showed them all where the bath houses were (they had their own bath houses!) and showed them where they could sleep and rest their exhausted bodies. After most were comfortable and rested, and clean, they sat in the dining room gazing 
hungrily at the woman's generosity. That is, the mountains of food that piled before them.Naruto didn't hesitate to get the bowl of ramen in front of him down his throat, ASAP.

to be continued....

~~~
sorry for the shortness! Update SOON


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 24, 2006)

YAY!!  Finally!!  But what the hell is wrong with Naruto!!??  He is acting like Sasuke!!  NO!!!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 24, 2006)

well, that's our numb 1 knuckleheaded ninja.  Shoot!  if I were in his shoes than I would appologize to Hinata, then try to hook up with some other girl...
but then again, it's your fanfiction.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 24, 2006)

Awesome update! I am SO happy that it's out.


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Dec 24, 2006)

YAY! SO AM I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry chirstmas, next update is done and its coming out tommorow. Naruto has his reasons, you know.


----------



## Evi (Dec 26, 2006)

Has it come yet???


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 27, 2006)

This might be kind of filler-ish...

Dangerous?


 "Naruto, stop eating like an animal!" Sakura chastised, ignoring the fact that nearly everyone else was doing the same. Bits of this and that flew through the air accompanied by a glare from Kurenai. The woman smiled warmly at them. 
 "It's okay, dear! The journey was long, you deserve it." Then something in her hand caught everyone's attention. In her hand that package that was fought over so long and hard bounced so casually in her arms. She caught their eyes, and hastened to explain.

 "Where's my manners? In the mist of the excitement, I forgot to mention anything about myself! And why you made that long journey!" Her smile faded 
slightly and she set the box down in front of them for them to behold before she began.
 "My name is Nyame. Truthfully, I have no idea what is in this parcel." This caused some eyebrows to raise, and suspicions to rise about it's simplicity.
 "Are you serious? You don't even know what we almost died for?" Naruto blurted, with a sharp rap on the the head from Kakashi.

 "Please. This package belongs to my husband. He is a carpenter and he will be home soon to open it. It was sent by his father, and it must be very important because they haven't spoken for years."
 "Right," Kurenai agreed. "Actually we were instructed to take the back roads to maintain secrecy. Whatever is in it is either important, or dangerous."
 "Exactly what I was thinking," Kakashi said. "You say your husband and his father haven't spoken for years?"
 "How do you know it isn't an attempt at assasination?" Kurenai put bluntly. 

Naruto gulped down his mouthful of hot noodles and almost choked, and not because through every bite he could see Sakura's demeaning glare. Nyame, 
on the other hand, didn't look worried at all. She gazed at the box for a long time.Then said, "Sometimes, what is mistaken to be dangerous ends up completely the opposite. I don't believe my husband Takashi's father would try to kill him." They would have to trust her. Afterall, things are not always as they appear.  "However, there is something I would like to ask you about," she said to Kakashi and Kurenai, and solely to them. Kurenai forced the Genin to step outside for a while. Naruto left indignantly.

 "Man!" The stubborn boy said after being pushed out the front door, "Treating us like we're kids! I wonder what they are talking about!" No one else seemed interested.

 "Probably just some private stuff," Sakura said, but tapped her foot impatiently. It was frosty. Whatever it ws maybe the Jounin would tell them later. Naruto continued to rant.

 "Shut up," Sasuke snapped coldly. "I wish you woul djust go stick your tounge to that pole." Naruto turned a tall metal pole that was used to hang up laundry.
 "What? Why?" Naruto asked.
 "Just do it."
 "Why?"
 "Scared?" Naruto couldn't resist disproving the accusation to he marched up to the pole and stuck his tounge to it, ignoring the disbelieving stared from the others. "Thee, nothhinng happenth!" As he tried to pull away he realised something. Kiba's howling laughter rose in the background.


----------



## abichan (Dec 27, 2006)

love it but why post it twice?


----------



## abichan (Dec 27, 2006)

yes it was fillerish. where's hinata? she should be like fighting the urge to go over and help. and she should be like, "well naruto, at least im strong enough in mental power to not do something as idiotic as that..." no that sounds more like sakura...actually,forgae i said anything...hinata's not that mean even if she was upset...nice update! OH!!!!another idea is for hinata to slap kiba on the back of the head for laughing so mean! _THAT_ WOULD BE FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 27, 2006)

Heh, the classic pole gag.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 27, 2006)

Heh, yeah. Abichan you have the right idea going on... 
Nah, this update was so lame. I'll do way better next time


----------



## abichan (Dec 27, 2006)

well it was kinda short.and fillerish...but it was good considoring that hinata wasnt even mentioned!.i lovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelove your fic! as you and everyone else has probobly figured out by now...so please update soon!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 28, 2006)

*thumb up* sorry not two...(don't hurt me!!!) not bad though.  It's not very ironic, concidering that Naruto would do something like that.  It's ironic that Sasuke would insist on him doing that though.  But what happend to Hinata or Shino?


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 28, 2006)

I loved it. I can just see Naruto-kun doing that.


----------



## abichan (Dec 28, 2006)

eh-hem.new update please!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 28, 2006)

abichan said:


> eh-hem.new update please!


 
Ah, it's only been a day since she posted the last one.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 29, 2006)

Half way done! C'mon, patience, patience!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 29, 2006)

Naruto is such an idiot...


----------



## abichan (Dec 29, 2006)

agreed, for once.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know why I'm updateing now, but here's something to feed you till we get to the action. A little suspense...(Haha)
Also, I received a really nice rep w/ no name from here and I don't know who gave me it but thanks, you really get what I'm trying to do  Thanks much.

Takashi's Arrival


 "What an idiot!" Kiba howled, but Naruto took no offense, instead he channeled his anger towards Sasuke. Hinata resisted the urge to run over and help him, but felt rather inclined to smack Kiba on the back of the head for laughing so much. She wanted to smack Sakura and even Shino too, fo not caring. But then again, she told herself bitterly, look what happens when you do care.

 Then, the door swung open and Nyame's voice called, "Okay, you can come in! I've got more food for you, too." Akamaru barked enthusiastically, and everyone rushed back into the warmth. The hot air must have clouded their heads, because Naruto remained forgotten with the pole.

 "Ehrr..." Naruto wasn't really surprised.
 "Oh! You're kidding me?" He heared Nyame's voice echoe from the house, and the woman opened the door once again. Trying not to laugh, she edged over to him. "Now, here, just-PULL!"

 Moments later Naruto joined the others, mouth clapmed shut. He didn't want anyone to see his bleeding mouth. Lucklily, all head turned when someone entered the house, with a confused look on their face.

 "Takashi!" Nyame cried and hurried to embrace him.
 "Her husband!" Naruto exclaimed, a pool of blood spilling out of his mouth. Angry and concerned exclamatino rose from the table.

 "Oh, god!" Takashi asked, "Hey, kid, are you alright?" He handed Naruto a towel and said, "If you don't mid me asking, who are all of you?" Nyame explained. The Genin were impatient, shifting on the edge of their seats. Open the box, Sakura's inner shouted, C'mon! Cha! Takashi bent over the package and sighed.

 "What does he want? I haven't spoken to my father in over ten years. I have half a mind not to open it!"

___
people I know it's short but next one will be really long, kay? Plus, it's like midnight right now for me (Idk where YOU live)


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 30, 2006)

I didn't even see this was up last night!!  I can imagne how much it hurts for someone to get their tongue ripped off of a pole when it's practically frozen...Well, that little piece was great!!  Keep 'em comin!!!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 30, 2006)

Ouch... Nice update.


----------



## abichan (Dec 30, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> I don't know why I'm updateing now, but here's something to feed you till we get to the action. A little suspense...(Haha)
> Also, I received a really nice rep w/ no name from here and I don't know who gave me it but thanks, you really get what I'm trying to do  Thanks much.
> 
> Eh-heh, yeah...that was me! im sorry for forgeting to put my name! if you need proof, i told you that i love your writing always, and your just an alround naice seeming person...or some thing like that! heh-heh...and i also sent it yesterday...yeahhhhh...uhhh...i needs to read your new update so, im gonna go do that now, okay?


----------



## abichan (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey! AWSOME!!!! you used my suggestions! this is very good considoring the length, then again, your writing is usualy always pretty good. his tounge didnt actually get ripped off, right? the top layer of skin just did, RIGHT?!?!?! anyways, very good and i cant wait till the next update! OH! and have you decieded what is in the box yet? you shouldnt tell if you have because it would ruin the surprise, hehheh, it should be like one of those gag gifts, ya know for his birthday? YEA, like those fake snakes in a jar type thing! THAT WOULD BE HILARIOUS!!! but then sakura would be like jumping on to of the dude and saying something like,"WTF! we just risked our lives for that GD birthday card!!!!IM GONNA KIIIILLLLL YOOOOUUUUU!!!!" ya know how she can get when shes in da' zone.heh, heh.nah its alright, im just babbeling again.dont pay any mind to me!  la-di-da-di-da!!!!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 31, 2006)

...I think that they should just stick a paper bomb inside the box and then open it after it goes off...I don't care what's inside.  But I think that would butter up the mood (...maybe not the best way to say something) and make the story a bit more interesting.


----------



## makemytime (Dec 31, 2006)

LOL, Naruto is so gonna open it because hes naruto


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Dec 31, 2006)

lilchaos(2nd_itachi) said:


> shika would be funny opening it and reading him in an orgu think of sight this would be him after seeing him in an orgy fanfic
> 
> 
> "Man this is troublesome......" looks up at the clouds. "I hope ths doesn't happen because that would be a drag.........and to much work."


 
I think you got the wrong fic, man.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 31, 2006)

Hah, pool of blood erupts from his mouth.


----------



## Terror Incarnate50 (Jan 1, 2007)

lol suxks to be naruto with a tounge like that lol!!!!!!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 1, 2007)

Kay guys, this fic is about to end in a few more chapters. This isn't uninteresting, is it?  Actualy, there had been moderatley less action than from the beginning-sorry for that, but that's the way it's gonna have to go to continue.. 
Not that short this time 

Come Out Shining

 Naruto choked, Kiba hiccuped, Sakura bit her tounge, and Shino adjusted his glasses.

 "You have to open it," Nyame said firmly. "You have to see what he wants. Ignoring your problems isn't going to make them go away. In fact, it's worse." Naruto stole a glance at Hinata, and looked down.

 "Okay," Takashi set aside his tool from work and took a seat. He seemed stressed, but nonetheless laid a hand on the package. If he didn't open it, it would open him. His rough hands felt it's simple surface until his nails felt a lid. He ripped it open, and stared inside at it's contents, enough suspense to drive them crazy. Finally, at last, he reached his hand into the box. He pulled out what appeared to be a scroll.

 "A scroll? That's it?" More suspense strangled them, they wanted to know what it said.
 "A letter?" Nyame suggested, but hardly. Takashi's face lit up as his eyes scanned the writing. 
 "What is it?" 
 "I can't believe it. It's a will." That had better be one damn good will, Naruto thought, whatever a will was.

 "What's that?" he whispered to Sakura, who was too distracted to chide him about his lack of knowledge. 
 "C'mon, you know. When people write down the stuff that they're leaving to other people when they die."
 "Oh."
 But if he heard right, Takashi hadn't spoken to his father in years, and they were in some disagreement. So what coudl his father had left him? After all, Naruto thought as he looked around, they already seemed pretty rich.

 "He's left me....everything! everything! But how? Why...? What about my brother?" This tangled confusion stressed their poor guests.
 "Brother? everything? What?" The dishes on the table shook from the quaking table that was being pounded by the excitement.

 "Okay, you can know. I'll tell you everything," Takashi said. "My father and I have bad blood between us. Ever since I was young, he has seemed to look down upon me. I was always the one that tried the hardest, that helped the most. But, for some reason, he favored my elder brother. Thats brother of mine was rotten," He broke off in a painful pause that seemed to invite them into his memories. Sasuke looked deep in his own. He continued. "I did so much, but I was never acknolowledged for what I did right, only my mistakes. My brother was the center of my father's universe. Finally, I moved away and swore never to return. But one day someone came, they told me that my father was growing old, and ill. They said he was creating a will. I was sure, because of everything that had happened I would be left nothing. My brother would inherit all of the mansion, the billions of dollars, everything. But this here says...it's all mine."

 Naruto had to scoop his jaw off the table when he heard of the huge inheritance.
 "But, why you? After all that time?" Kakashi asked lightly.
 "You see," Nayme answered, "Sometimes it doesn't matter about the struggle, or what happened. All that matters is that in the end you're happy and the right decision is made. In this case, Takashi's father knew and made the right decision. In the middle it seemed like their relationship was a failure but in the end it looks like he came out shining." A smile invaded Takashi's face. It was relief. And Naruto's disappeared when he felt a hand clasp his from under the table, and he looked at Hinata. She had a determined, hard look in her eyes and she mouthed the words, "Come with me."


----------



## Maracunator (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, for sure things are getting solved between Naruto and Hinata on the next chapter. And I liked how they mentioned what happens when ignoring the problems.


----------



## makemytime (Jan 2, 2007)

Ah, so thats why you used that name for the title of your fanfic?


----------



## Terror Incarnate50 (Jan 2, 2007)

Seet cany wait for next chapter......even though i do love a little angest sometimes heh heh >


----------



## abichan (Jan 2, 2007)

L-O-V-E      I-T!!!!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm going to say this now.  All of you better take note of this because it will be the ONLY time I will ever say such a thing.  I.S.S, I believe that you are the best writer I have ever known...even better than I am.  I enjoy your stories and it even gives me inspiration for my stories.  You better put this on quotes or somethin, because I will NEVER, EVER, EVER!!!!!! say such a thing again.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Jan 4, 2007)

LOL^^^

That was great!!

Hinata Rocks All!!!!  

BTW, this thought just occuredt me right now:  Couldn't Hinata just have used Byakugan to look inside the box?  She used it a lot yet she never took the time to look into the box...


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 4, 2007)

update! Cant wait!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for all your support + compliments. Thanks everyone who stuck to this fic, I really appreciate it. Sorry I took so long to just do this...but here's a fluffy ending for you. Here's the LAST CHAPTER.

A Failure's Destination; Come out Shining!

 Naruto followed Hinata into a separate room, and began to shiver and she shut the door. There was somthing changed about her. She didn't push her fingers together, she didn't stutter, and the look in her eyes was different. She was nervous, but there more to it than that. Something had changed.

 "What is it?" He said indifferently, mimicking Sasuke's voice.
 "Don't give me that," he felt her voice hit him like an icy whip. "I want to tell you something." She stepped foward and grabbed his arms and shook him so that the ice in his stomach clinked together. It was breaking and crushing. "Listen to me, Naruto. I don't care what you say. I don't care. I don't care if I'm not strong enough!" Her voice was her own, light voice, but it's it forcefully told him these words. Her shrill pitch conveyed an emotion he had never seen from her before: Anger. Anger pushing it's way to the surface mixed with something else.

 "Do you hear me? Your mine! We're together. You need me! I always have cared about you, no one else did. And your going to shun the only one who truly ever cared? Didn't you hear Nyame and Takashi? You can't treat me this way! Only my father can. I love you and you're not going to stop me! I don't care if I'm not strong enough-"

 "Hinata. You are strong enough," Her rage was interrupted when he pulled her to him. "Your are strong enough. I'm sorry I had to do that to you. I'm sorry I had to hurt you." She sighed and shuddered, regular Hinata again. oo shocked to say a word. "You see, I couldn't be with you, not at the time. I knew if it carried on, I would hurt you. You saw me. I have something inside me that could hurt you. I don't want to take advantage of of, and I definetly don't want to hurt you. I'm so sorry. You tried to prove me wrong, but you did it all for me. But this shows me how strong you are, Hinata. If you can resist me, your safe. I want to protect you. Im sorry..." He hugged her tighter, and a sigh much like Takashi's escaped him. Relief, it felt so good.

 "You hurt me more ignoring me. I forgive you. Promise me y-you will never do that again."
 "I swear. I'm sorry."
 "It doesn't matter. It doesn't matter what happened, how we're here now, the fights we had. What matter is that in the end, you made the right decision. Struggle can't be avioded." Struggle is a given. It doesn't matter, as long as in the end you come out shining. This is a failure's destination. 

Hinata no longer felt like a failure. She didn't let herself down.


fin.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 6, 2007)

*claps hands*  good work! Finallythe last update is here


----------



## Eternal Light (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww dat was sooo beautiful!!!!

20 out of 10!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Jan 6, 2007)

That was...AWESOME!!!!!!!!   I'm sad it's over though...  Great finish!!  I truly enjoyed this fic!! 

So, where's the NaruSaku?  Hmm?


----------



## abichan (Jan 6, 2007)

im soooooo proud of you inosaku-chan! you came such a long way in your writing. It brings me to tears how good you have become! Please continue your fan fic saga, and someday you might be put into the ultimate fanfic hall of fame. Good job, and I cant wait till your next story!


----------



## Terror Incarnate50 (Jan 7, 2007)

NO WAY THIS CANT BE THE END OF THIS FIC I HAVE BEEN READING IT EVER SINCE IT CAME OUT!!!!!!! I WOUN'T LET IT END!!!!!!!  kyu


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, I was the first person to post in this thread (other than you, inosaku), and I've read it till now. I must say, you are an amazing writer. I'm sad that it's over.

Well, now to catch up on Broken Confessions again.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks. I was thinking of doing some kind of sequel but i dunno if I have time...


----------



## makemytime (Jan 9, 2007)

good luck for your future fanfics


----------



## Terror Incarnate50 (Jan 10, 2007)

*I KNOW!*

Well dude if u do make a sequl it should be like.....naruto joins Akatsuki and comes back 2 years later only with new jutsus and more powers....ilove thoses kinds of fanfics


----------



## Evi (Jan 16, 2007)

I hope you do have time for a sequel...
P.S. I won't post much....


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice one. It's fun to read a nice story but it's wonderful to see the dedication an d passion some of the writers in this forum has. Just beautiful.  

Oh, and abichan, since you've been pestering InoSakuShine about updates, I just might start on you now.


----------



## Dralavant (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow! what's this? A whole thread for Naruto and Hinata? If it is, I hope Naruto gets with Hinata. They seem like an excellent couple.


----------



## Dralavant (Jan 17, 2007)

Besides, she diserves someone as great as Naruto, and it would be good to see an Uzuhyuuga clan form.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 18, 2007)

well,well,well.  I am very happy for such a good ending.  There is a lot of cliche but what you have wrote shall never get old.  I am proud to know about such a person such as yourself.  I am looking foward to the sequal and I hope that one day, I will be as great as yo-*cough*


----------



## Terror Incarnate50 (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah.......................................can you make sequal?


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jan 24, 2007)

This was a great finish to a very impressive fanfic ^^


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 13, 2007)

Take this poll. If I continued this, how many people would read it???


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 13, 2007)

I know that I would, I loved the first one.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 14, 2007)

Greaaat jooooob.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks like not too many of you. Well I was thinking of taking it back up, but I wont bother if no one is going to read it.


----------



## Evi (Mar 1, 2007)

I'LL READ IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THERE IS NOTHING BETTER FOR ME TO DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kokusho Tio (Mar 1, 2007)

I would definetely read it!!! 
I know its my first post here but... I'm like Hinata, I don't say much but I'm always here, watching  

I just fund your fic today... and read it all in one shot already!!! You know that I was suposed to clean my appartment today?!? I was stuck in front of my computer, reading your fic (one of the first fan fic I ever actually realy like!)

I love the way you write! And your vision of Hinata is the same as mine. I love also the way you demonstrate the personality and point of view of each character ^-^

realy good job! Please!!! a sequel!!! or at least an other fic!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks you very much. You know , when Im done with one of my other fics I will most likely continue this.


----------



## Kokusho Tio (Mar 1, 2007)

That's good news (^-^) I'll go take a look on your other fics for sure!


----------



## Silent_D (Mar 2, 2007)

Great fanfic it was one of the best NaruHina fics ive read in a long time, i will be lookin forward to the sequal of it ja ne.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Oct 27, 2007)

I proclaim this a super bump of supremeness.

READ THIS FIC


----------



## Corey45 (Oct 28, 2007)

One of the best hours of my life reading your fanfic.  You portrayed the characters perfectly, I loved the plot loved the way you ended it. 

 If you ever see this I would love to see another chapter if you feel like it.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 30, 2007)

For the record, most of InoSakuShine's works are pure artwork.


----------

